# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Achetez vos jeux sur Canard PC

## Casque Noir

Nous vous offrons désormais la possibilité d’acheter directement vos jeux depuis notre site, en partenariat avec Dlgamer.

Ainsi, ce sont plus de 260 jeux de notre base qui deviennent directement téléchargeables dans une large gamme de prix s’étendant de 3,99 euros à 49,99 euros. 
A titre d’exemple, vous pouvez acquérir immédiatement F.E.A.R.2, Mirror’s Edge, Warhammer Online, The Lord of the Rings Conquest, Shellshock 2 Blood Trails ou Dead Space pour un peu moins de 50 euros, Crysis Warhead à 27,90 euros ou encore l’excellent Act of War : Direct Action pour 12 euros. 

Bref, je vous laisse découvrir l’offre par vous-même, sachant qu’elle sera mise à jour tous les matins.

En espérant que ce nouveau service vous satisfasse.


 N.B. : Le service étant en bêta, merci de signaler les bugs que vous pourriez rencontrer à l’adresse : dev @ canard…

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## spock

"Ce jeux n'a pas été tésté par Canard PC" Ouch ca pique les yeux !

Sinon, j'arrive pas à savoir sur leur site : drm ou pas ? on peut retélécharger un jeu acheté ?

----------


## Marty

En esperant que ca fonctionne ! J'avais jamais entendu parler de dlgamer avant je dois dire.

Ils ont du poil au torse aussi ?

----------


## Guest62019

Mouais.
J'ai pas tout feuilleté mais vous abusez franchement sur Civ4  ::(:

----------


## Marty

> Mouais.
> J'ai pas tout feuilleté mais vous abusez franchement sur Civ4


"En partenariat avec dlgamer"

Petit problème sinon de la page d'accueil du site, même par la boutique, on peut pas accéder à cette page. Ou alors j'ai pas trouvé.

----------


## Guest62019

Et alors ça m'empêche pas de critique le fait qu'ils publient sur le site des offres totalement abusées non ?
A ce que je sache, rien n'oblige CPC à faire ça à part l'attrait du brouzouf.

----------


## Marty

> Et alors ça m'empêche pas de critique le fait qu'ils publient sur le site des offres totalement abusées non ?
> A ce que je sache, rien n'oblige CPC à faire ça à part l'attrait du brouzouf.


Ben tu aurais pu mettre "ils abusent" plutôt que vous alors.

----------


## Guest62019

> C'est pas nous les vendeurs.
> On met juste les raccourcis à disposition.
> T'es pas content du prix, tu vas le dire à Dlgamer.


Mouais.
A t'entendre c'est comme les bandeaux de pub automatique.
Pourtant j'ai pas l'impression. Je sais pas, ça m'a surpris, je trouve ça plutôt éloigné de votre ligne éditoriale (votre "état d'esprit") quant aux politiques actuelles de vente de jeu vidéo.

----------


## Say hello

Et niveau dl installation réinstallation re-téléchargement?
Combien de fois, combien de temps, DRM...?

----------


## ToasT

Les prix empiètent sur les commentaires dans les encarts rouges.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ça a l'air sympa ce truc. Surtout un dimanche soir quand on s'ennuie.  :;): 




> En plus reconnaît la surpuissance de voir "Ce jeu est une grosse merde n'achetez pas. 2/10" et juste à côté un bouton "achetez-le".


La classe internationale.  :B):

----------


## le faucheur

Le partenariat comme pour celui de Metaboli me choque pas perso.
C'est plus les tarifs abusée avec marqué CPC juste a coté qui me choque.

----------


## Guest62019

Mouais ben j'attends le prochain édito bien énervé contre les méchants éditeurs de jeu qui vendent leur came à des prix ahurissants. Je vous pensais un peu plus cohérents que ça.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

45 euros pour Beijing olympics
Ouch Oo

----------


## Marty

> La classe internationale.


Celui-ci explose toute la concurrence.

 :Cigare: 

Merci Omar Boulon.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Les prix empiètent sur les commentaires dans les encarts rouges.


Yep, Half est en train de corriger les derniers bugs.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Par contre , ya pas AVP 2 , c'est mal !  ::ninja::

----------


## Timekeeper

> 45 euros pour Beijing olympics
> Ouch Oo


Si canard PC me le propose, alors c'est que ce doit doit être bon  ::mellow::

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon allez, je vois même pas pourquoi je défends ce truc.

----------


## Darkfire8

> Mouais.
> J'ai pas tout feuilleté mais vous abusez franchement sur Civ4


+1 avec "ils" à la palce de "vous" ^^
J'ai même pas trouvé de prix pouvant compétitionner avec Steam c'est pour dire le niveau !

 ::o:

----------


## half

> Si canard PC me le propose, alors c'est que ce doit doit être bon


Bein il est pas noté.

----------


## spock

> Tu cliques sur le bouton "acheter" et tu te retrouves sur le site de vente qui a une fiche produit détaillant les trucs.


Je dois être aveugle, je ne trouve pas, même dans les CGV  ::huh::

----------


## Icha

Je trouve les commentaires hallucinant... plutot que de cracher sur cpc en hurlant qu'ils proposent des jeux trop chers, vous avez pensé a envisager que c'est plutot "chic, un site de vente en ligne ou je pourrais voir un avis objectif et de qualité, libre a moi de dépenser mes brouzoufs dans le jeu quand même si cpc l'a noté 1/10" ???

Honnetement, vous avez déjà acheté un jeu a la fnac avec "l'avis du vendeur: un mauvais jeux, a la rigueur en location pour rigoler une après-midi " ? Pour le principe je trouve ca super couillu.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Je trouve que c'est une initiative assez étrange qui s'éloigne un peu l'image "indépendant-anticonformiste spam-spam cul-cul" de CPC. Le service est encore brut de décoffrage mais il n'est pas très cohérent quand même. Voir des jeux comme _Lego Mon Univers Maternelle_ ca éclabousse pas mal.

Avouez, vous touchez quel pourcentage par jeu acheté ?

----------


## Septa

Cela n'aurait pas été plus simple et moins générateur de controverse un lien proposant de télécharger le jeux contre des sous à partir des fiches de jeux déjà existantes sur le site ?

Enfin dans l'absolu je m'en fou un peu, je suppose que c'était plus simple de négocier le partenariat de cette manière mais bon.

----------


## Flaggados

34.99€ pour Soulstorm ???  ::mellow:: 

Même la Fnac, qui n'est pas réputée pour être très bon marché, le vend à 15€ sur son site oueb...

_EDIT : [pour pas me faire taper] Sinon c'est pas une mauvaise idée, c'était pas indispensable mais on va pas s'en plaindre..._

----------


## olivarius

Les prix sont trop élevé par rapport à l'offre existante. Mais sinon l'idée peut être bonne.
Pourquoi pas un filtre à jeux nuls ? (en dessous de 7/10 le jeu est censuré). 

P.S : pour l'instant c'est de l'attrape pigeon.... et ça fait mal de penser que vous puissiez favoriser ce genre de pratique.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ouais après le service peut être intéressant si les prix sont compétitifs.

----------


## half

> Cela n'aurait pas été plus simple et moins générateur de controverse un lien proposant de télécharger le jeux contre des sous à partir des fiches de jeux déjà existantes sur le site ?
> 
> Enfin dans l'absolu je m'en fou un peu, je suppose que c'était plus simple de négocier le partenariat de cette manière mais bon.


C'est le cas. 
On a ajouté aussi une page pour vous fournir la liste de tout les jeux qu'on propose.

----------


## Septa

> C'est le cas. 
> On a ajouté aussi une page pour vous fournir la liste de tout les jeux qu'on propose.


Oups...
Bon bha du coup suffit d'ignorer la page qui regroupe plein de truc pas tester qui "font pas cpc"...  ::P:

----------


## Doc TB

> Mouais.
> J'ai pas tout feuilleté mais vous abusez franchement sur Civ4


Bon, un petit coup de comparatif :

Crysis Warhead : Steam 30€ - CPC 27.90€ (- cher)
X3 TC : Steam 39.99€ - CPC 39.99€ - (Idem)
Civ 4 : Steam 29.99€ - CPC 14.99€ (- cher)
Civ 4 Complete Pack : Steam 49.99€ - CPC 39.99€ (- cher)
Colin Mc Rae Dirt : Steam 19.99€ - CPC 24.98€ (+ cher)
FEAR 2 : Steam 49.99€ - CPC 49.99€ (idem)
Mass Effect : Steam 44.99€ - CPC 24.95€ (- cher)

Donc sur ces quelques jeux, on est globalement moins cher, voir nettement moins cher, ou idem. Maintenant, on a effectivement quelque jeux plus cher, comme DIRT. Sur ce jeu, on va essayer de baisser le prix. Ceci dit, certains pourront nous dire qu'on compare avec Steam et pas avec la superpromo dispo 48h dans le scoremania d'Avilly-Saint-Léonard. C'est juste, mais on assume le fait qu'on vende ces jeux par l'intermédiaire de dlgamer. Le but est de vous offrir des jeux à un prix raisonnable et bien sur, en nous rapportant un peu d'argent au passage parceque voila, on cherche aussi le moyen de gagner un petit peu d'argent de manière non intrusive pour vous et que donc, on ne va pas faire ça aux popups.

Et puis bon, on n'a pas non plus changé les notes des jeux avec l'arrivée de la boutique ;-)

PS : Frontlines : Fioul of War est buggué : 9€ sur Steam et 49€ chez nous.

Nous vous incitons d'ailleurs à nous reporter ce type de bug.

----------


## Spartan

Comme beaucoup, je suis assez sceptique sur ce truc.
A la rigueur, si CPC ne mettait en avant que les titres intéressants et/ou introuvables (parce que trop vieux ou indé), genre "la sélection de la rédaction" ça passerait mieux. 

Mais là, entre le journal CPC qui casse un jeu et le site Web CPC qui propose de l'acheter, ça fait comme un décalage...

----------


## half

> Comme beaucoup, je suis assez sceptique sur ce truc.
> A la rigueur, si CPC ne mettait en avant que les titres intéressants et/ou introuvables (parce que trop vieux ou indé), genre "la sélection de la rédaction" ça passerait mieux.
> 
> Mais là, entre le journal CPC qui casse un jeu et le site Web CPC qui propose de l'acheter, ça fait comme un décalage...


Bein dans la boutique jeux tu as les jeux les mieux noté en haut.

----------


## Icha

spartan>> ouais, mais commme je le disais plus haut, ils ont les couilles de dire qu'il est moisi. Ce QU'AUCUN autre vendeur n'a jamais fait.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Comme beaucoup, je suis assez sceptique sur ce truc.
> A la rigueur, si CPC ne mettait en avant que les titres intéressants et/ou introuvables (parce que trop vieux ou indé), genre "la sélection de la rédaction" ça passerait mieux. 
> 
> Mais là, entre le journal CPC qui casse un jeu et le site Web CPC qui propose de l'acheter, ça fait comme un décalage...


Certes, mais pourquoi amputer la base des mauvais jeux si d'autres veulent les acheter. Il m'est arrivé d'acheter des jeux mal noté dans des mags parce que le thème me plaisait par exemple. MAintenant, pour la plupart, il y a la note de Canard PC pour se faire une opinion sur le titre. A partir de là, je ne vois pas où se trouve le décalage...

----------


## Doc TB

> Mais là, entre le journal CPC qui casse un jeu et le site Web CPC qui propose de l'acheter, ça fait comme un décalage...


Le décalage entre les deux, c'est l'avis du lecteur. Perso, j'ai bien acheté Boiling Point alors qu'il a été descendu dans le mag...

----------


## Guest62019

> Bon, un petit coup de comparatif :
> 
> Crysis Warhead : Steam 30€ - CPC 27.90€ (- cher)
> X3 TC : Steam 39.99€ - CPC 39.99€ - (Idem)
> Civ 4 : Steam 29.99€ - CPC 14.99€ (- cher)
> Civ 4 Complete Pack : Steam 49.99€ - CPC 39.99€ (- cher)
> Colin Mc Rae Dirt : Steam 19.99€ - CPC 24.98€ (+ cher)
> FEAR 2 : Steam 49.99€ - CPC 49.99€ (idem)
> Mass Effect : Steam 44.99€ - CPC 24.95€ (- cher)


Pour Civ4, je parlais en version boîte, je ne l'ai pas précisé.

----------


## Alchie

Bonne initiative, je trouve ça sympa. Personne ne nous fout le couteau sous la gorge pour acheter, donc, je ne vois pas trop le problème. En fait, y a pas de problème. J'espère que vous allez en fourguer une tripotée, vous faire un max de blé et continuer à pondre des CPC tous les quinze jours pendant longtemps. Coin.

----------


## _Uriel_

> Mais là, entre le journal CPC qui casse un jeu et le site Web CPC qui propose de l'acheter, ça fait comme un décalage...


Je vois pas où est le problème.
Moi ça me dérange pas qu'il y ait un lien vers un autre site pour acheter des jeux.
Par contre ce qui puerait de la gueule, ça serait qu'il n'y ait que des jeux bien testés par CPC, ce qui n'est pas le cas.
Si en plus l'opération permet d'économiser quelques brouzoufs, je vois encore moins où est le problème...

----------


## Casque Noir

> Pour Civ4, je parlais en version boîte, je ne l'ai pas précisé.


ok, mais CIV 4 en version boite, c'est un promo dans une enseigne pour écouler les stocks. MAis je suis d'accord, c'est aberrant de trouver des jeux en boite moins cher que des softs à télécharger.

----------


## Guest62019

> ok, mais CIV 4 en version boite, c'est un promo dans une enseigne pour écouler les stocks. MAis je suis d'accord, c'est aberrant de trouver des jeux en boite moins cher que des softs à télécharger.


J'ai pas compris.
Je connais au moins trois magasins français où la version gold de CIV4 est inférieure de 10 euros à ce que "votre partenaire" propose. C'est tout ce que je dis, j'ai pas étudié les business plan de ces boîtes. Ca c'est pour la première partie de mon argumentation.

Le reste, c'est que je trouve étrange (comme je trouve étrange toute association journal de critique culturelle/action de vente du produit critiqué) que vous vous impliquiez dans une entreprise de vente, même si vous n'êtes que relais. La présentation fait que cela semble vraiment être un magasin, ça va au delà de la simple pub.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Mais là, entre le journal CPC qui casse un jeu et le site Web CPC qui propose de l'acheter, ça fait comme un décalage...


Non, pas du tout en fait.

Faut bien voir une chose: CPC, aussi marrant soient-ils, indépendants, fun et accessibles en dehors des heures de bouclages, reste une entreprise, qui a besoin de tourner et qui donc, a besoin de fond.
Par définition, l'entreprise doit évoluer, trouver de nouvelle façon d'avancer, et ne pas stagner. En économie, stagner c'est mourir à petit feu, la loi c'est marche ou crève.

Du coup, j'trouve ça normal que le site évolue et tente de trouver de nouveaux débouchés. Là, c'est un partenariat, donc faut bien voir qu'ils ne sont pas responsable à 100% des produits proposés, ni de leurs prix.

Maintenant, faut voir un fait simple: prendre un partenariat avec une boutique de vente en ligne, c'est s'assurer de ne subir aucune pression de la part de celle-ci, puisqu'elle n'est pas "responsable" (entendez qu'elle ne les créés pas, ni que ceux-ci soient associés à son image de marque) des biens qu'elle propose, permettant au mag' de gagner des sous et de gagner son indépendance. 
La boutique s'en contrefout que le jeu se fasse démonter par CPC, elle le propose, basta. Surtout qu'avec le dématérialisé, c'est pas comme si fallait écouler des stocks importants rapidement, ça doit prendre quelques Go sur un serveur quelconque et pis c'est tout.

Après, le service en lui-même faut voir, faut comparer, c'est comme partout. Steam est pas forcément le moins cher sur tout, la Fnac propose parfois des bonnes affaires mais c'est tout de même pas généralisé et cela signifie surtout qu'ils ne vendent pas vraiment les jeux en question plutôt que ces derniers soient véritablement bon.
J'suis même pas sur de l'utiliser un jour ce service, mais la démarche est compréhensible, surtout qu'elle ne remet pas en cause la liberté de ton du mag', et que le fait de présenter des jeux descendu par la rédac' n'est pas synonyme de traîtrise. Cela veut juste dire que les goûts de CPC ne sont pas universels, et qu'il y a un marché même pour les jeux de chie.

Sinon, Spore ne se vendrait pas, pas plus que les Sims.

----------


## Grouiiik

Certains jeux apparaissent en double, genre "Avencast.

http://canardpc.com/boutique-jeux-action.html

----------


## Septa

> spartan>> ouais, mais commme je le disais plus haut, ils ont les couilles de dire qu'il est moisi. Ce QU'AUCUN autre vendeur n'a jamais fait.


Le truc c'est que le fait de vendre des jeux peut entrainer une réaction à base de : "Ouais mais cpc ils surnotent tel jeux pour le vendre chez eux". Et que du coup pour l'image ça peut être moyen...
Surtout si c'est trop visible sur le site.

Après pas mal de site de jeux ( ou d'autre choses d'ailleurs ) propose un lien pour acheter le produit tester chez untel ou untel...
Ça doit pouvoir pas rapporter des masses à vue de nez mais bon si ça peut aider à rentabiliser le site et si ça reste "discret" est ce vraiment un problème ?

_Ouais bon j'ai mis deux jours à répondre._

----------


## plon

le jeu des 25 € :

Cherchez l'erreur :



 ::blink:: 

Sinon, très bonne initiative...

----------


## Icebird

Une erreur sur la fiche de Medieval Lords, c'est la critique de Colin McRae 2005.

http://www.canardpc.com/jeux-176-medieval_lords.html

Sur le coup, je pigeait pas trop le rapport avec le titre et les screens  ::P:

----------


## Guest

> le jeu des 25 € :
> 
> Cherchez l'erreur :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1be...1b1a5f9512.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon, très bonne initiative...


Faut prendre celui de droite, si il est plus cher c'est forcément qu'il est mieux.

----------


## Perlin

Ça manque quand même d'indication sur Dlgamer pour tout ce qui est DRM, nombre d'installation, de téléchargement, etc... Rien dans leur faq ou  leur condition de vente, c'est pourtant la première chose à voir avec les sites de vente de jeux en ligne. Alors après c'est peut être bon signe, il n'y a peut être pas plus de restrictions qu'une version boite une fois télécharger, mais si c'est bien le cas, ils feraient bien de l'indiquer comme pub, car ce n'est pas le cas pour métabolis par exemple.

----------


## half

Merci pour les bugs  ::): . En faite C4 existe en pack et en seul.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Le truc c'est que le fait de vendre des jeux peut entrainer une réaction à base de : "Ouais mais cpc ils surnotent tel jeux pour le vendre chez eux". Et que du coup pour l'image ça peut être moyen...
> Surtout si c'est trop visible sur le site.


Ouais mais sur le long terme, ce serait se tirer une balle dans le pied. Surtout quand t'as une communauté derrière dans laquelle le bouche à oreille fonctionne rapidement.
Si CPC surnote un ou deux jeux, et tu vas le lire rapidement sur le forum, comme l'affaire The Witcher et Gringo, même si là certains considéraient que c'était trop bas.
Pis c'est un coup à perdre leur image d'indépendant, et tout ce qui va avec: confiance du consommateur, sérieux des tests, etc etc. Et donc, perdre leur clientèle. J'pense bien que ce n'est pas ce qu'ils imaginent...

----------


## Toxic

> Le truc c'est que le fait de vendre des jeux peut entrainer une réaction à base de : "Ouais mais cpc ils surnotent tel jeux pour le vendre chez eux".


Ouais mais ce serait une réaction un peu débile dans la mesure où les notes de CPC apparaissent clairement et qu'on peut voir dès aujourd'hui que rien n'a été censuré, _Code d'Honneur Légion Etrangère_ a son 1/10, _Hulk_ a son -4/10, c'est pas comme si les notes avaient été omises ou réévaluées pour en vendre plus.

On se demande parfois si vous exigez de tout et de tout le monde le même niveau de "pureté" que vous exigez de Canard PC...

----------


## Guest62019

> On se demande parfois si vous exigez de tout et de tout le monde le même niveau de "pureté" que vous exigez de Canard PC...


Donc c'est tout ou rien ?
Je peux pas continuer à apprécier un journal et critiquer ce que je considère comme étant une casserole ? Ou alors ce topic n'est réservé qu'aux encensements ?

----------


## Doc TB

> PS : Frontlines : Fioul of War est buggué : 9€ sur Steam et 49€ chez nous.


Et hop, maintenant il est à 9€ chez nous aussi aprés un petit coup de fil à dlgamer. Ce qu'il faut bien comprendre, c'est qu'on ne va pas chercher à vous arnaquer ou à vous extorquer du pognon sous pretexte qu'on est Canard PC et que vous nous aimez bien. Des jeux trés vendus comme Guild War par exemple, sont proprosés à un trés bon prix et c'est pour cela qu'on a choisi dlgamer. De plus, comme eux nous aiment bien aussi, on va vous faire profiter de temps en temps de promos interessantes sur de "gros" jeux. Et ça, c'est toujours bon à prendre  ::P:

----------


## Rodwin

> Bonne initiative, je trouve ça sympa. Personne ne nous fout le couteau sous la gorge pour acheter, donc, je ne vois pas trop le problème. En fait, y a pas de problème. J'espère que vous allez en fourguer une tripotée, vous faire un max de blé et continuer à pondre des CPC tous les quinze jours pendant longtemps. Coin.


+1
Continuez mes canards, mais ne perdez pas ce qui fait de vous ma référence!

----------


## tenshu

Raphi, qui n'est pas de la redac, a bien résumé la chose je trouve.
C'est sur qu'un partenariat avec play.com aurait été largement plus cool toussa, mais comme ils ne font pas (apriori) ce genre de partenariat ...

----------


## WaT

Mince a un mois près j'achetais Mass Effect a un prix raisonnable, et pas au prix exhorbitant de Steam.

Pour moi ce n'est pas forcement illogique qu'un jeu soit plus cher en téléchargement qu'en boite. Le téléchargement offre l'avantage de pouvoir jouer rapidement, sans se déplacer et sans attendre de recevoir la boite par la poste.

Et il faut bien payer la bande passante qui remplace la boite et le distributeur.

----------


## Septa

> Ouais mais sur le long terme, ce serait se tirer une balle dans le pied. Surtout quand t'as une communauté derrière dans laquelle le bouche à oreille fonctionne rapidement.
> Si CPC surnote un ou deux jeux, et tu vas le lire rapidement sur le forum, comme l'affaire The Witcher et Gringo, même si là certains considéraient que c'était trop bas.
> Pis c'est un coup à perdre leur image d'indépendant, et tout ce qui va avec: confiance du consommateur, sérieux des tests, etc etc. Et donc, perdre leur clientèle. J'pense bien que ce n'est pas ce qu'ils imaginent...



J'ai pas dis que je le pensais..

Mais je suis sur qu'on lira la chose sur le net un de ces quatre pour défendre mon siteamoi/monmagazine à moi qui a pas mis la même note à tel jeux...
Enfin ça me semble probable vu que c'est un argument "facile".

----------


## olivarius

> Faut bien voir une chose: CPC, aussi marrant soient-ils, indépendants, fun et accessibles en dehors des heures de bouclages, reste une entreprise, qui a besoin de tourner et qui donc, a besoin de fond.
> Par définition, l'entreprise doit évoluer, trouver de nouvelle façon d'avancer, et ne pas stagner. En économie, stagner c'est mourir à petit feu, la loi c'est marche ou crève.


CPC a une base de lecteurs importante et le lectorat de son site web qui forme une vraie communauté est bien plus que conséquente. Pour moi VOUS êtes en position de force pour imposer VOTRE sélection de jeu et INTERDIRE des arnaques au niveau des prix (c'est votre crédibilité qui est en jeu, c'est VOTRE site, VOTRE image). Si les autres partent avec l'argent des clients en laissant un service mort c'est VOUS qui serez blamer. Donc vu que VOUS êtes connu et que VOUS prenez le plus de risque vous devez celon moi demander beaucoup de garantie et avoir un droit de regard quand à la gestion des jeux et du service client.

Bref CPC pourrait proposer par ce biais (vente de jeu en ligne) un chouette service au joueur si :
* les prix sont bons voir mieux que la concurrence,
* le service du conseil à l'achat est TRES BIEN FAIT et développé (note, commentaire du test MAIS AUSSI tri des jeux par catégorie (autres que celle des éditeurs du genre vous avez aimé celui-là alors vous aimerez aussi celui-ci : chose que SEUL UN VRAI GAMER peut dire et conseiller), censurer les MAUVAIS jeu voir mettre un panneau GRSO/ENORME avec ATTENTION GROSSE BOUSE  :^_^: . Bref, l'idée est d'avoir un VRAI service pour choisir le jeu qui nous plaira VRAIMENT (la note ne peut pas tout faire de ce point de vue là).
* les jeux sont SANS DRM, et sans problème pour les honnêtes joueurs qui les auront commandés : un logo certifié 100% sans DRM ça pourrait être génial,
* garder ABSOLUMENT l'esprit de la communauté CPC dans cette boutique : demander par exemple à votre dessinateur adoré de faire la décoration intérieure de VOTRE boutique  ::wub:: 

Bref juste pour dire que je suis sûr que tous les canards soutiennent vos initiatives mais il faut être à la hauteur des espérances et nous faire une boutique AUSSI bonne que le mag et que le site sinon ce n'est PAS LA PEINE de vous lancer dans l'aventure ! (Il y a déjà assez d'agents sur le marché de la vente de jeux en ligne pour ne pas avoir besoin d'un nième concurrent médiocre).

Voilà bon courage  :;): 
*
En tout cas BRAVO pour l'initiative !* 

_Note : Faites un pack Supreme Commander + SUpreme Commander : Forged Alliance à 29€ ou à 19€ et vous aurez direct plein de clients  (il est en version gold SC+FA @ 30$ sur Impulse_

----------


## Djeursu

Entre ceux qui veulent que CPC ne fournissent que les bons jeux (louable intention) et qu'en même temps, on ne critique pas leur indépendance (tout aussi louable), va falloir avoir un sacré talent de prestidigitateur !

En même temps, ca n'est qu'une option, rien n'empêche de trouver des bonnes affaires ailleurs  :;): 

Par contre, c'est vrai que par les temps qui courent, ca serait bien de savoir à quoi on s'expose (nbre de telechargement, drm etc etc...) mais malheureusement, c'est rarement plus clair sur une boite...

----------


## George Sable

> le jeu des 25 €


Suffit de laisser la souris traîner sur le bouton.


Et hop !

----------


## Geminys

> Et niveau dl installation réinstallation re-téléchargement?
> Combien de fois, combien de temps, DRM...?


Je me permet de uper Say hello, sa question est pertinente et je n'ai point vu de réponse.

Il serais bien qu'il y ai les condition général dispo sur CPC, bon elles sont peut être sur dlg mais comme je suis au taf, zai pô accès pour zieuter.

Sinon, tres bonne initiative de toute l'équipe CPC, j'approuve farpaitement épicétou!

----------


## Toxic

> Donc c'est tout ou rien ?
> Je peux pas continuer à apprécier un journal et critiquer ce que je considère comme étant une casserole ? Ou alors ce topic n'est réservé qu'aux encensements ?


C'est pas la première levée de boucliers sur le forum sur le thème "Comment, vous cherchez à gagner un peu plus d'argent ? Moi qui vous croyais rebelles et indépendants je m'aperçois que vous n'êtes que de fourbes pourceaux à la solde du capitalisme"...
Quand je vais acheter un journal au kiosque, je dis pas forcément au vendeur "oh Didier comme ta moustache est belle et comme ton chien a le poil bien entretenu", mais je lui dis pas non plus "Tiens Didier tu vends aussi _Le Figaro_ espèce d'infâme social-traître ? Je te croyais pas capable d'une telle malhonnêteté intellectuelle".

----------


## Guest62019

> Quand je vais acheter un journal au kiosque, je dis pas forcément au vendeur "oh Didier comme ta moustache est belle et comme ton chien a le poil bien entretenu", mais je lui dis pas non plus "Tiens Didier tu vends aussi _Le Figaro_ espèce d'infâme social-traître ? Je te croyais pas capable d'une telle malhonnêteté intellectuelle".


Oui sauf que Didier son boulot c'est vendeur. Pas critique. Il peut même vendre Minute que ça me dérangera pas.

Mais bon, je me sens seul, donc bon courage, et tant mieux si ça peut garantir votre indépendance financière (et éditoriale aussi ça serait bien).

----------


## Say hello

> Suffit de laisser la souris traîner sur le bouton.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/075a0e6...3-96f5e155a6b1
> 
> Et hop !


Ouai ça c'est plutôt un problème de clarté de l'interface.

----------


## angshmal

un moteur de recherche serait une bonne idée je pense...

----------


## Caerbannog

Bin voilà une initiative qu'elle est bonne  ::): 

Par contre, comme déjà demandé avant, quid des DRM/Conditions d'utilisations. Globalement les prix semblent dans la moyenne des vendeurs dématérialisés. A voir à l'utilisation aussi la vitesse de connexion (même si, d'après certaines sources, la fibre optique ça sert à rien ::P: )

Petite remarque d'ordre graphique : les boutons "télécharger" sont peut-être un peu trop gros. Quand on déroule la page, on ne voit qu'eux, au détriment des visuels des jeux. Le bandeau des "mieux notés" par contre, passe niquel.

----------


## Graouu

Cool de nouveaux annonceurs pour cpc, ca fait des sous et des pizzas en plus pour tout le monde et peut être même des pages sup pour nous dans le futur dans le mag ^^

----------


## zabuza

Excellente chose qui je l'espère fonctionnera, un moyen de luter contre adblock je suppose, mais comme pour beaucoup, actuellement cela bug.
( des liens buggés perso )

----------


## Scorbut

Ca marche comment une fois qu'on a acheté le jeu ? Plutôt un client à la Steam ou un fonctionnement à la GOG ?

----------


## Doc TB

> Entre ceux qui veulent que CPC ne fournissent que les bons jeux (louable intention) et qu'en même temps, on ne critique pas leur indépendance (tout aussi louable), va falloir avoir un sacré talent de prestidigitateur !


Surtout qu'il y a le côté subjectif à prendre en compte. Certains peuvent parfois aimer un jeu qu'on juge mauvais. Ben oui, j'en connais qui ont vraiment mauvais gouts.

----------


## Igloo

Mouais, je savais que l'histoire des centaines de promesse pour Spam Spam à 100€ l'unité allait donner des idées (et puis comparer les prix à la récente lubie de Valve et sa conversion en carton pour du digital...).

 ::ninja::

----------


## Ragondin

> Oui sauf que Didier son boulot c'est vendeur. Pas critique. Il peut même vendre Minute que ça me dérangera pas.
> 
> Mais bon, je me sens seul, donc bon courage, et tant mieux si ça peut garantir votre indépendance financière (et éditoriale aussi ça serait bien).


Non non t'es pas seul. Mais gaffe à ne pas être du mauvais côté jeune Hippy contestaire.  ::rolleyes:: 
Si au moins CPC pouvait avoir des prix sur certains bon jeux... Pour les merdes osef vu que personne ne les achetera.  ::o:

----------


## kilfou

J'imagine que c'était ça l'initiative qui ne devrait pas laiiser la communauté de marbre dans un des derniers éditos ?

Perso, je ne suis ni pour ni contre, ponctuellement ça peut être sympa.

----------


## Toxic

Je pense que les gens de Dlgamer connaissaient le contenu de Canard PC avant de signer pour ce partenariat, ils savaient que certains jeux se prendraient des notes de merde, ils savaient que ce serait pas la peine d'appeler la rédac en disant "Bon on compte vendre un gros paquet de _Prisoner of Power_ là donc ce serait bien de pas le noter plus bas que 8/10". S'ils ont choisi CPC plutôt qu'un autre site on peut supposer qu'ils sont d'accord avec leur politique non ?

----------


## Scorbut

Bon, DRM en vues




> Dans les minutes qui suivent l'acceptation de paiement, nous vous envoyons un email contenant clefs de série et liens pour le télechargement des produits.
> 
> ► Vous pouvez à tout moment récupérer ces informations sur votre compte dlgamer.
> ► Vous pouvez télécharger votre jeu sans aucun limitation dans le temp .
> ►*Vous pouvez installer votre jeu sur 3 ordinateurs différents* .



Non merci pour ma part.

----------


## Say hello

J'ai fais un tour plus attentif sur le site, apparemment pas de DRM, un peut un système à la GoG niveau sécurité je dirais.
On achète, on reçoit un mail contenant le lien de dl la clé.
On dl un fichier qui est un "master CD" prêt à installer/graver apparemment.
On ente la clé d'activation.. voila.

Exception pour les MMO, on reçois juste la clé. (Du moins j'ai regarder le cas de Guild Wars)

En cas de perte de la clé on doit pouvoir consulter son historique d'achat et récupérer les info.

Et petit comparatif sur un MMO.
Guild wars faction:
->19,99€ sur NCsoft
->14,99€ sur dlgamer

Haha! :Nelson:


edit:



> ►Vous pouvez installer votre jeu sur 3 ordinateurs différents .


Mince j'ai pas vu cette ligne, c'était sur quel page?
ça doit dépendre du jeu peut être.
J'ai regardé pour FEAR2 et pour GW entre autre, et dans l'aide ou la FAQ.

----------


## Septa

> un moteur de recherche serait une bonne idée je pense...


On peut faire les recherches sur cpc.
Les jeux qui ont un petit caddie bin ils sont achetable...

Je suppose d'ailleurs que si t'achète pas en passant par là ils touchent rien  cpc vu que chez dlgamer ils savent pas d'où tu vient.

Nan ?

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Bin voilà une initiative qu'elle est bonne 
> 
> Par contre, comme déjà demandé avant, quid des DRM/Conditions d'utilisations.


Ben justement il faut chercher un peu :
 
                              "►*Download :*
Cette solution vous donne une image du Master CD : pas de problèmes pour graver une copie.
Une fois le paiement effectué, vous recevez par Email un message vous donnant le lien pour télécharger, le code pour enclencher le téléchargement et même le code de déblocage du jeu.
Votre jeu est immédiatement accessible."

ET CA C'EST VACHEMENT BIEN QUAND MEME!!!

edit: ha ben vu le message un peu plus haut, je comprend plus.

----------


## Rodwin

Sinon, l'ordre Alphabétique ne marche pas avec Sherlock Holmes...
Et tant qu'à faire, je me permet de critiquer la présentation des listes : Des fiches de jeux plus grosses, avec une jaquette plus visible, et des boutons moins gros seraient sympas....

----------


## olivarius

*Boîtes à idées :*
Avoir la liste des jeux classés en fonction de leur noteNe pas avoir de jeux non "testé par CPC" en première page par défautAvoir le commentaire à défaut de la note pour les MMOAvoir un lien vers le TOPIC du forum en référence avec le jeuAvoir en permanence le TOP des jeux de la sélection de la rédacAvoir une sélection DE LA REDAC des bonnes affaires du momentMettre en plus des notes des petits icones pour indiquer les jeux cultes, les références, les incontournables, les grosses bousesMarquer l'esprit canard dans la boutique  :B): Mettre quelque proposition de jeu similaire à un jeu donné (Ex: vous avez aimé Diablo2 vous pouvez apprécié Sacred, Vous avez aimé Caesar IV alors ne pensez même pas pouvoir apprécier Grand Age : Rome  ::P: ).

----------


## Spartan

Wow, je ne m'attendais pas à avoir autant de réponses à mon post précédent  ::mellow:: 

C'est vraiment bien que CPC aille de l'avant, sincèrement. Je comprends tout à fait que l'entreprise ait besoin de fonds et cherche à varier ses sources de revenus.
Et je ne suis pas contre ce service en lui-même. Je n'en ai pas utilité là tout de suite, mais plus tard qui sait...



> Là, c'est un partenariat, donc faut bien voir qu'ils ne sont pas responsable à 100% des produits proposés, ni de leurs prix.


J'ai bien compris que c'est un partenariat, la news de Casque est très claire là-dessus (et ton post aussi Raphi). Et je n'ai rien contre dans l'absolu.

Seulement, le coupeur de cheveux en quatre que je suis pense que, peut-être, ça pourrait être précisé dans la page de la boutique. Juste histoire d'être bien clair que c'est un partenariat... Et préciser pour l'utilisation ou non de DRM, ce genre de trucs, ça pourrait servir d'avoir ces infos à portée de clic sur la page boutique CPC.

(je suis pas sûr d'avoir été clair  ::unsure::  )

----------


## Scorbut

> Mince j'ai pas vu cette ligne, c'était sur quel page?



Ici, dans la section "Jouer".

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ce qu'il faut bien comprendre, c'est qu'on ne va pas chercher à vous arnaquer ou à vous extorquer du pognon sous pretexte qu'on est Canard PC et que vous nous aimez bien.


Ce n'est pas déjà ce que vous faites tous les 1er et 15 du mois ?  ::ninja:: 

Blague à part, ce service me tente mais j'ai un gros doute vis à vis des mods sur certains jeux.

PS : Dommage qu'il n'y ai pas Supreme Snowboarding... :tenduneperche:

----------


## Toxic

> *Boîtes à idées :*
> Mettre quelque proposition de jeu similaire à un jeu donné (Ex: vous avez aimé Diablo2 vous pouvez apprécié Sacred


Surtout pas, malheureux, après ce sera les "Ouah je voulais juste acheter un seul jeu et on m'en a proposé un deuxième comme si j'étais une vache à lait tout juste bonne à vous acheter encore et toujours plus de jeux, franchement le capitalisme agressif comme ça c'est bien loin de ce que j'attendais de l'esprit Canard"  ::|:

----------


## kaldanm

Half pourrais nous pondre un menu parametrable ou on peux cocher des cases :

- Masquer les jeux de merde
- Jeux a moins de 20 € 
- Promos de DLGamer
- Jeux de gonzesses
- Recherche par mot clé trouvable dans le test CPC du jeux correspondant
etc...

...

Ou pas.

Sinon c'est tres bien comme ca, ne changez rien. A tarif égal, je prefere donner de la thune au journal plutôt que ca parte à un interlocuteur plus anonyme.

----------


## Guest62019

> Surtout pas, malheureux, après ce sera les "Ouah je voulais juste acheter un seul jeu et on m'en a proposé un deuxième comme si j'étais une vache à lait tout juste bonne à vous acheter encore et toujours plus de jeux, franchement le capitalisme agressif comme ça c'est bien loin de ce que j'attendais de l'esprit Canard"


 ::|: 
Réducteur powaaa. Et c'est pas la première fois.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Et niveau dl installation réinstallation re-téléchargement?
> Combien de fois, combien de temps, DRM...?


Le service de Dlgamer propose d'installer le jeu autant de fois qu'on le souhaite sur 3 machines différentes, ou la même machine après avoir changé plusieurs composants trois fois de suite. Après, il faudra écrire un mail à Dlgamer pour justifier d'une installation sur une quatrième configuration. 
Je résume donc :
Sur trois machines : autant d'installation qu'on le souhaite et autant de téléchargement qu'on le souhaite mais ça reste une licence, un PC. Et dépassé le nombre de 3 PC, il faut envoyé un mail au support. 
Le système est donc assez souple.
Edit : ah oui, et c'est en téléchargement direct. C'est à dire que vous n'êtes pas obligé d'installer un gestionnaire de téléchargement comme Steam ou EA Download Manager.

----------


## Scorbut

> Le système est donc assez souple.



Souple comme peut l'être Securom et son nombre restreint d'installations...

----------


## sciopath

Ces tarifs sont un scandale !
Je demande immédiatement le retrait de la tarification en euros et m'en vais fonder le groupe 1€≠ 1zł.

Plus sérieusement, je veux bien comprendre que vous cherchiez à lever des bouzoufs pour développer votre entreprise.
Cependant la réciproque côté lecteur est aussi vraie, les sites qui se terminent en .uk ne vont pas vous aider (je trouve la comparaison avec steam foireuse, car ils ne sont concurrenciels que lors des weekend deals de toute façon). 
On va devoir subir un sérieux lavage de cerveau pro-protectionniste pour changer ses habitudes. Ou attendre que la livre remonte. Ou oublier l'anglais.

edit : 
Dailleurs sur dlgames ils assument à fond : Mirror's Edge à 49,99€, mais aussi Mirror's Edge à £30.00 (33,90€). So choc.

----------


## olivarius

> Le service de Dlgamer propose d'installer le jeu autant de fois qu'on le souhaite sur 3 machines différentes, ou la même machine après avoir changé plusieurs composants trois fois de suite. Après, il faudra écrire un mail à Dlgamer pour justifier d'une installation sur une quatrième configuration. 
> Je résume donc :
> Sur trois machines : autant d'installation qu'on le souhaite et autant de téléchargement qu'on le souhaite mais ça reste une licence, un PC. Et dépassé le nombre de PC, il faut envoyé un mail au support. 
> Le système est donc assez souple.
> Edit : ah oui, et c'est en téléchargement direct. C'est à dire que vous n'êtes pas obligé d'installer un gestionnaire de téléchargement comme Steam ou EA Download Manager.


Oui mais ca veut dire qu'on a un logiciel espion résident sur son PC qui check le PC ?  :Gerbe: 

Sinon il y a un bug sur les liens de la page d'accueil pour acheter les jeux : http://canardpc.com/%7Blist_jv.nx_link%7D

_A transmettre à vos collaborateurs : Supreme Commander vaut 10€ et pas 19€ Et son add-on c'est pareil 10€ (prix remarqué sur Fn*c.com et Impulse)_

----------


## Perlin

> Bon, DRM en vues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non merci pour ma part.


Arf, merci de l'avoir trouver, sans moi non plus du coup. Je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas pourquoi pratiquement tout les sites de vente de jeux en ligne on des restrictions comme ça, un blème avec les éditeurs?

----------


## Paoh

Oh mon dieu, ça change, ça évolue. C'était mieux avant avec tous ces services en moins  ::P: 
haaa les français...

bon, pour les choses constructives :
Quand on clique sur "Autres", on a ca :

doublons, jeux de strategie, etc.

----------


## Mélanome

Y'a pas Fallout 3 ... 

Est-ce parce que c'est pas un jeu  ::blink:: 

Ou est-ce que c'est parce que Boulon ne s'est toujours pas décidé entre 7 et 5 ?  ::mellow::

----------


## kaldanm

> Arf, merci de l'avoir trouver, sans moi non plus du coup. Je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas pourquoi pratiquement tout les sites de vente de jeux en ligne on des restrictions comme ça, un blème avec les éditeurs?


non, avec le Ctrl C - Ctrl V, a mon avis.

Sinon si c'est comme metaboli ou steam, je vois pas ce qu'il y a d'intrusif. Des acheteurs DLGamer sur le forum, qui peuvent en parler ?

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Le service de Dlgamer propose d'installer le jeu autant de fois qu'on le souhaite sur 3 machines différentes, ou la même machine après avoir changé plusieurs composants trois fois de suite. Après, il faudra écrire un mail à Dlgamer pour justifier d'une installation sur une quatrième configuration. 
> Je résume donc :
> Sur trois machines : autant d'installation qu'on le souhaite et autant de téléchargement qu'on le souhaite mais ça reste une licence, un PC. Et dépassé le nombre de 3 PC, il faut envoyé un mail au support. 
> Le système est donc assez souple.
> Edit : ah oui, et c'est en téléchargement direct. C'est à dire que vous n'êtes pas obligé d'installer un gestionnaire de téléchargement comme Steam ou EA Download Manager.


Rôh c'est dommage, j'avais toujours rêvé d'un site qui livre une image iso légale et qu'on puisse en faire ce qu'on veut (même s'il faut compter avec les protections résidentes des éditeurs). Mais bon, un temps illimité de téléchargement, c'est déjà pas mal mais faut pas lâcher la pression pour qu'ils (les sites de vente) abandonnent le principe de la limite d'install. Cependant, si un jeu est meilleur marché que sur Steam, je ferai mes achats sur dlgamer sans aucune méfiance particulière.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Souple comme peut l'être Securom et son nombre restreint d'installations...


Securom si je me souviens bien ne permet pas l'installation sur plusieurs PC. De plus, sur le même PC, il n'accepte que trois installations. Là, c'est non limité en nombre d'installations et sur 3 pc. Mais je me trompe peut-être sur Securom.

----------


## dalgwen

> Après, il faudra écrire un mail à Dlgamer pour justifier d'une installation sur une quatrième configuration.


Biiip, au revoir dlgamer, tu ne passeras pas par moi en tout cas, je vais continuer sur Steam.
Dommage, j'aimais bien le principe de donner de l'argent à CPC par l'intermédiaire d'un achat.

C'est marrant, autant au début j'ai eu un goût bizarre dans la bouche en lisant la news, autant après y avoir réfléchi et après avoir lu les commentaires/explications j'ai pu avaler ma salive sans problème.
Bref, dommage pour les DRMs.

----------


## The Lurker

A part ça, pour l'instant j'aurais tendance à partager l'avis de SouthCross, Captain Dread et Septa. Ca ne correspond effectivement pas à l'image que j'ai de CPC. Cependant, 
il y a pour moi comme un décallage. Il n'y a pas que du négatif dans mon impression, comme le souligne Dalgwen, le fait de donner un peu plus d'argent à cpc par ce biais me plait assez.

Edit : Après petit pm explicatif de Boulon je vire la première partie de mon post qui n'a plus lieu d'être.

----------


## le faucheur

> Je pense que les gens de Dlgamer connaissaient le contenu de Canard PC avant de signer pour ce partenariat, ils savaient que certains jeux se prendraient des notes de merde, ils savaient que ce serait pas la peine d'appeler la rédac en disant "Bon on compte vendre un gros paquet de _Prisoner of Power_ là donc ce serait bien de pas le noter plus bas que 8/10". S'ils ont choisi CPC plutôt qu'un autre site on peut supposer qu'ils sont d'accord avec leur politique non ?


je trouve choquant d'ailleurs que dlgamer ne propose pas prisoner of power a l'achat.Un tel jeu devrai étre incontournable.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> A part ça, pour l'instant j'aurais tendance à partager l'avis de SouthCross, Captain Dread et Septa. Ca ne correspond effectivement pas à l'image que j'ai de CPC. Il y a pour moi comme un décallage.


Ouais, enfin faut pas jeter bébé avec l'eau de bain, tavu. Les serveurs gratos et bien entretenus, un TOF, CPU-Z, un comparatif d'alim, le topikabobo, etc... On peut pas non plus se plaindre d'être traité comme des vaches à lait. Tavu.

----------


## kaldanm

> Moi ce qui me fait rire c'est ça :
> 
> 
> 
> A part ça, pour l'instant j'aurais tendance à partager l'avis de SouthCross, Captain Dread et Septa. Ca ne correspond effectivement pas à l'image que j'ai de CPC. Cependant, 
> il y a pour moi comme un décallage. Il n'y a pas que du négatif dans mon impression, comme le souligne Dalgwen, le fait de donner un peu plus d'argent à cpc par ce biais me plait assez.


Mouais c'est normal comme comportement je trouve. Si tu propose un catalogue et que tes clients peuvent trouver moins cher ailleurs, normal de s'aligner.
En plus c'est facile pour CPC de montrer que ses lecteur ont une Grande (gueule) et Steam, et que donc la comparaison des deux plateformes est inevitable.

Tant que la ligne éditoriale ne change pas, et qu'on ne se retrouve avec un _Kane & Linch 4_ noté 9/10, mention "vivement le DLC !", je ne m'inquiete pas.

----------


## Aghora

Petit problème à la 16ème page on dirait...

----------


## Septa

> A part ça, pour l'instant j'aurais tendance à partager l'avis de SouthCross, Captain Dread et Septa. Ca ne correspond effectivement pas à l'image que j'ai de CPC.  .


Je m'exprime vraiment mal...

Ca touche pas à mon image de cpc namoi dans ma tête dont d'ailleurs tout le monde ce fou. Il est probable que je me serve du bouzin à l'occasion si les prix sont intéressants vu que j'aime pas les boites.

Je pense juste que ça peu "nuir" à l'image du site ou être argument facile pour le critiquer en général...


Sinon je maintiens ma question. Cpc ne touche des sous que si on achète en passant par canarpc.com hein ?

----------


## Silver

Petites suggestions de ma part :

- mettre une majuscule à la catégorie "autres", pas de discrimination pour les jeux Lego s'il vous plait.
- corriger les fautes de totorgraf dans "Ce jeux n'a pas été tésté par Canard PC".
- si possible (mais avec Half, we can ?) permettre d'afficher les jeux par prix (du - cher au + cher et inversement).
- mettre des filles en maillot de bain à côté des jeux les mieux notés histoire de nous les faire acheter (avec une main si vous le voulez bien  ::): ).

En espérant que le topic des bons plans aura l'occasion de mettre quelques liens vers dlgamer.  :;):

----------


## Casque Noir

> Je m'exprime vraiment mal...
> 
> Ca touche pas à mon image de cpc namoi dans ma tête dont d'ailleurs tout le monde ce fou. Il est probable que je me serve du bouzin à l'occasion si les prix sont intéressants vu que j'aime pas les boites.
> 
> Je pense juste que ça peu "nuir" à l'image du site ou être argument facile pour le critiquer en général...
> 
> 
> Sinon je maintiens ma question. Cpc ne touche des sous que si on achète en passant par canarpc.com hein ?


Yep, quelques pourcents par achat. 
Il faut bien comprendre que ce système n'est pas là pour nous ramener un max d'argent, c'est évident. Peut-être ferons nous en un an le chiffre d'affaire que Steam fait en une minute, mais cela devrait nous permettr à l'avenir de monter des opés pour certains jeux.
Exemple : nous avons adoré FEAR 3, hop, on le propose en précommande avec une réduction ou en supplément d'un abonnement à Canard PC avec un tarif hyper intéressant. C'est ce qui nous a motivé pour mettre en place un tel système à vrai dire.

----------


## Doc TB

> Je pense juste que ça peu "nuire" à l'image du site ou être argument facile pour le critiquer en général...


C'est toujours facile de tout critiquer ceci dit, surtout quand il s'agit de pognon. Même si tous les jeux étaient à 1€, on en trouverais encore pour dire que "l'esprit de Canard PC" fout le camp et qu'on est tous des vendus. On a choisi de vous proposer des services qu'on pourraient nous même utiliser et pas de vous forcer à une deepthroat de popups.

----------


## _Uriel_

> Je pense juste que ça peu "nuir" à l'image du site ou être argument facile pour le critiquer en général...


Je pense qu'il serait illusoire de penser que seuls les lecteurs de CPC viennent sur le site...

----------


## Spartan

> Yep, quelques pourcents par achat. 
> Il faut bien comprendre que ce système n'est pas là pour nous ramener un max d'argent, c'est évident. Peut-être ferons nous en un an le chiffre d'affaire que Steam fait en une minute, mais cela devrait nous permettr à l'avenir de monter des opés pour certains jeux.


Ah, ça c'est intéressant !  ::):

----------


## Shining Shiva

Ah bah on les a retrouvé les derniers gusses à voter communiste! Y lisent Canard PC!!!  ::P: 

Jdis pas ça pour faire de la lèche mais c'est sympa comme initiative, jdis pas que j'achèterai mais pour les gens qui le font, jpense qu'une offre de plus, et pas des plus mauvaises, c'est pas négligeable. Après jpense que chacun fait ce qu'il veut mais cracher comme àa sous prétexte que ça ressemble pas à une certaine image du canard, c'est peut être aussi un peu facile.

Zont bien le droit de gagner un peu d'pognon ces braves gars! (et je doute du fait qu'ils gagnent le salaire d'un PPDA du temps où il présentait son JT de merde).

----------


## Dreik

50€ pour un jeu à télécharger soit le même prix qu'une version boite avec son dvd son manuel sa boite  ::(: 

la vaseline est offerte ou c'est aussi en supplément ?!  ::P:

----------


## Paoh

Nan mais perdez pas de temps a vous justifier non plus. Ceci dit je comprend que certaines réactions peuvent être choquantes.

Bon sinon, tous les liens Télécharger sont "http://www.canardpc.com/{list_topjv.nx_link}"
renvoient une erreur 404 (IE et FF)
_edit_ : n'est pas vrai pour le lien des fiches de jeu

----------


## Super_Newbie

> 50€ pour un jeu à télécharger soit le même prix qu'une version boite avec son dvd son manuel sa boite 
> 
> la vaseline est offerte ou c'est aussi en supplément ?!


Ça c'est de la mauvaise fois à deux balles et la preuve que tu lis pas le thread avant de poster.

----------


## Casque Noir

> 50€ pour un jeu à télécharger soit le même prix qu'une version boite avec son dvd son manuel sa boite 
> 
> la vaseline est offerte ou c'est aussi en supplément ?!


ben ça, nous sommes bien d'accord. Hélas, on ne fixe pas les prix...

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

Le plus important c'est pas de toujours avoir les avis des Canards et la communauté qui va avec?? Canard Pc propose un service en plus soit, libre à nous de l'utiliser ou non? Ca va pas changer la façon de faire la revue indépendante qu'on connait et qu'on apprécie? Que de prises de choux!!!

----------


## Geminys

> Le plus important c'est pas de toujours avoir les avis des Canards et la communauté qui va avec?? Canard Pc propose un service en plus soit, libre à nous de l'utiliser ou non? Ca va pas changer la façon de faire la revue indépendante qu'on connait et qu'on apprécie? Que de prises de choux!!!



Pas mieux pour moua.  :;):

----------


## Kayato

> - corriger les fautes de totorgraf dans "Ce jeux n'a pas été tésté par Canard PC".


C'est vrai que ça fait un peu bizarre  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon je trouve l'initiative plutôt bonne si Half arrive à nous rajouter des filtres pour les jeux, une recherche par ordre alphabétique ou bien par note enfin des trucs dans le genre.

----------


## johnclaude

> Je trouve les commentaires hallucinant... plutot que de cracher sur cpc en hurlant qu'ils proposent des jeux trop chers, vous avez pensé a envisager que c'est plutot "chic, un site de vente en ligne ou je pourrais voir un avis objectif et de qualité, libre a moi de dépenser mes brouzoufs dans le jeu quand même si cpc l'a noté 1/10" ???
> 
> Honnetement, vous avez déjà acheté un jeu a la fnac avec "l'avis du vendeur: un mauvais jeux, a la rigueur en location pour rigoler une après-midi " ? Pour le principe je trouve ca super couillu.


Bonjour, si j'ai bien compris ce post je pense qu'il résume ma pensée: le site en question vend à peu près au prix des autres, mais là on a la note cpc à côté du prix. Et aucun vendeur que je connaisse ne dira que son produit est une daube.


Sinon je suis perplexe, après avoir lu tant de louanges de steam dans canard pc de voir une offre finalement concurrente même si c'est pas pareil (pas de client mais finalement c'est pour acheter des jeux). Pourtant je ne pense pas être client du service parce que:
-je formatte souvent/aime changer de matos (donc les 3 installations que on peut en avoir plus si on est gentil ça me branche pas)
-je trouve steam pratique
-j'ai déjà dépensé de l'argent pour la rédac en envoyant un clavier à Boulon et c'est un ingrat

Mais comme ça a été dit, canardpc.com propose pleins de services, un partenariat dans le genre ne me dérange pas: je préfère ça à des popups à la con. Et puis si je veux des mecs super indépendants et rebels pour me parler du jeu vidéo j'achèterai la concurrence...ou pas en fait.

----------


## half

Putain arrétez tas de flooder j'ai plus de parchemin de résurrection pour le serveur là.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Le plus important c'est pas de toujours avoir les avis des Canards et la communauté qui va avec?? Canard Pc propose un service en plus soit, libre à nous de l'utiliser ou non? Ca va pas changer la façon de faire la revue indépendante qu'on connait et qu'on apprécie? Que de prises de choux!!!


Si si, ça va tout changer et d'ailleurs, on a commencer à revoir la politique éditoriale en faveur des éditeurs dont les jeux se vendront le mieux. Depuis le temps qu'on en rêve. 
Ah oui, et celui qui achètera pas de jeu, il sera directement ban, y pas de raison :D

Ah ah, ca va chier !!!

----------


## Voldain

Perso je trouve que ce service n'a pas sa place ici (pour le moment en tout cas) après c'est mon avis et vous en faites ce que vous voulez.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

En tout cas vous connaissez bien votre public pour vos pubs.
"La flemme" écrit en gros pour accrocher vous pouviez pas faire mieux. Moi j'ai cliqué direct sans même me demander de quoi il en retournait.  :;):

----------


## Casque Noir

> Bonjour, si j'ai bien compris ce post je pense qu'il résume ma pensée: le site en question vend à peu près au prix des autres, mais là on a la note cpc à côté du prix. Et aucun vendeur que je connaisse ne dira que son produit est une daube.
> 
> 
> Sinon je suis perplexe, après avoir lu tant de louanges de steam dans canard pc de voir une offre finalement concurrente même si c'est pas pareil (pas de client mais finalement c'est pour acheter des jeux). Pourtant je ne pense pas être client du service parce que:
> -je formatte souvent/aime changer de matos (donc les 3 installations que on peut en avoir plus si on est gentil ça me branche pas)
> -je trouve steam pratique
> -j'ai déjà dépensé de l'argent pour la rédac en envoyant un clavier à Boulon et c'est un ingrat
> 
> Mais comme ça a été dit, canardpc.com propose pleins de services, un partenariat dans le genre ne me dérange pas: je préfère ça à des popups à la con. Et puis si je veux des mecs super indépendants et rebels pour me parler du jeu vidéo j'achèterai la concurrence...ou pas en fait.


Nous aussi on trouve Steam bien pratique, mais ils ne partagent pas. Pour offrir une solution plus ou moins équivalente, il faut se tourner vers Metaboli ou Nexway (ce dernier étant le fournisseur de Dlgamer, entre autre)

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Tiens c'est une initiative à laquelle je ne m'attendais pas. Je suis ni convaincu ni franchement réticent, en effet je pense qu'il y a une petite confusion entre le métier de testeur/journaliste et de vendeur, je m'explique: vous gagnez forcément du fric sur les ventes donc vous avez tout intérêt à ce qu'on achète nos jeux sur CPC. Or une des nombreuses taches que vous avez à faire (et que vous avez toujours fait) c'est de nous annoncer les offres les plus alléchantes du marché. Or ça serait carrément pas cohérent pour vous de proposer tel jeu à 30€ et de nous conseiller d'aller l'acheter ailleurs parce que c'est moins cher.

Je dis pas que vous vendez votre âme vis à vis du lectorat en faisant ce partenariat, dans la pratique on a pas vraiment besoin du mag pour connaître les meilleurs offres du marché, la communauté partage ces précieuses infos quotidiennement sur le forum CPC. Je dis juste que vendre des jeux quand on est journaliste dans ce domaine c'est très contradictoire pour vous.

En contre-partie on connait votre grande subjectivité mais également votre franchise lors des tests, et c'est véritablement un plus d'avoir un bref avis véritablement intéressant à côté du bouton "achetez" au lieu d'une description inutile comme on a l'habitude (oui avant d'acheter un jeu on sait quand même de quoi ça parle, merci). Un mal pour un bien donc, je pense pas que cette évolution, question pécuniaire mise à part, soit véritablement indispensable et très utile. Maintenant si ça peut permettre au mag de gagner du fric sans flouer l'acheteur (ya le test à côté et on reste quand même tout à fait libre d'aller voir ailleurs) je dis pourquoi pas? J'irai probablement faire un tour de temps en temps sur cette page mais bon, je reste sceptique. Je le serai sûrement moins si l'argent gagné peut permettre d'ouvrir de nouveaux serveurs TF2 et de refoutre un serveur Trackmania (siouplé!) ::rolleyes::

----------


## olivarius

> Putain arrétez tas de flooder j'ai plus de parchemin de résurrection pour le serveur là.


Ah c'est pour ça qu'il y a eu quelques plantages dans l'après midi  ::P: 




> Si si, ça va tout changer et d'ailleurs, on a commencer à revoir la politique éditoriale en faveur des éditeurs dont les jeux se vendront le mieux. Depuis le temps qu'on en rêve. 
> Ah oui, et celui qui achètera pas de jeu, il sera directement ban, y pas de raison :D
> 
> Ah ah, ca va chier !!!


Est ce qu'on peut toucher une com si on fait de la pub pour le service ?  :^_^:  Je propose des liens sponsorisés avec les id de chaque membre. Comme ça je pourrais poster sur les forum en faisant de la pub pour l'achat des jeux via votre portail et devenir de cette façon l'homme le plus riche du monde  :B):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Yep, quelques pourcents par achat.


Il faut qu'on achète combien de jeux pour que changier vos vieilles Posche de 3 jours pour des Ferrari ?  ::ninja:: 




> Si si, ça va tout changer et d'ailleurs, on a commencer à revoir la politique éditoriale en faveur des éditeurs dont les jeux se vendront le mieux. Depuis le temps qu'on en rêve. 
> Ah oui, et celui qui achètera pas de jeu, il sera directement ban, y pas de raison :D
> 
> Ah ah, ca va chier !!!


Vive le journalisme total... itaire !

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Putain arrétez tas de flooder j'ai plus de parchemin de résurrection pour le serveur là.


Pour ça que ça plantait?

----------


## Doc TB

> Tiens c'est une initiative à laquelle je ne m'attendais pas. Je suis ni convaincu ni franchement réticent, en effet je pense qu'il y a une petite confusion entre le métier de testeur/journaliste et de vendeur,


Note que c'est pour ça qu'on ne vend pas nous meme et qu'on soustraite à une autre boite.




> je m'explique: vous gagnez forcément du fric sur les ventes donc vous avez tout intérêt à ce qu'on achète nos jeux sur CPC.


C'est juste.




> Or une des nombreuses taches que vous avez à faire (et que vous avez toujours fait) c'est de nous annoncer les offres les plus alléchantes du marché. Or ça serait carrément pas cohérent pour vous de proposer tel jeu à 30€ et de nous conseiller d'aller l'acheter ailleurs parce que c'est moins cher.


Et bien si. Si c'est moins cher, on vous conseillera d'aller l'acheter ailleurs parcequ'on ne vous prend pas pour des pigeons justement. Mais avant ça, c'est vrai qu'on passera un petit coup de fil à dlgamer pour voir si on ne peut pas vous le proposer moins cher.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Est ce que vous allez spoiler vos avis et vos notes pour les jeux dispo à la vente mais dont les tests sont à paraitre/fraichement paru ?

----------


## Doc TB

> Il faut qu'on achète combien de jeux pour que changier vos vieilles Posche de 3 jours pour des Ferrari ?


Il faut en vendre 3000 pour changer mon ticket de métro en carte hebdo 2 zones.  ::|:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Tiens c'est une initiative à laquelle je ne m'attendais pas. Je suis ni convaincu ni franchement réticent, en effet je pense qu'il y a une petite confusion entre le métier de testeur/journaliste et de vendeur, je m'explique: vous gagnez forcément du fric sur les ventes donc vous avez tout intérêt à ce qu'on achète nos jeux sur CPC. Or une des nombreuses taches que vous avez à faire (et que vous avez toujours fait) c'est de nous annoncer les offres les plus alléchantes du marché. Or ça serait carrément pas cohérent pour vous de proposer tel jeu à 30€ et de nous conseiller d'aller l'acheter ailleurs parce que c'est moins cher.
> 
> Je dis pas que vous vendez votre âme vis à vis du lectorat en faisant ce partenariat, dans la pratique on a pas vraiment besoin du mag pour connaître les meilleurs offres du marché, la communauté partage ces précieuses infos quotidiennement sur le forum CPC. Je dis juste que vendre des jeux quand on est journaliste dans ce domaine c'est très contradictoire pour vous.
> 
> En contre-partie on connait votre grande subjectivité mais également votre franchise lors des tests, et c'est véritablement un plus d'avoir un bref avis véritablement intéressant à côté du bouton "achetez" au lieu d'une description inutile comme on a l'habitude (oui avant d'acheter un jeu on sait quand même de quoi ça parle, merci). Un mal pour un bien donc, je pense pas que cette évolution, question pécuniaire mise à part, soit véritablement indispensable et très utile. Maintenant si ça peut permettre au mag de gagner du fric sans flouer l'acheteur (ya le test à côté et on reste quand même tout à fait libre d'aller voir ailleurs) je dis pourquoi pas? J'irai probablement faire un tour de temps en temps sur cette page mais bon, je reste sceptique. Je le serai sûrement moins si l'argent gagné peut permettre d'ouvrir de nouveaux serveurs TF2 et de refoutre un serveur Trackmania (siouplé!)


Alors je vais répondre de manière très claire et très franche : on s'en tape complètement. La motivation est inverse. Puisque nous testons des jeux, autant proposer à nos lecteurs de les acheter directement, et non, puisque nous vendons des jeux, autant proposer des tests à nos lecteurs.

Modifier la note d'un jeu pour le vendre plus facilement nous ferait gagner 200 euros de plus pour le site et perdre 4000 euros en vente de mag suite à une perte de crédibilité. Donc, rien à foutre. C'est un service et non une offre commerciale. 

Et ceux qui n'y croient pas, ben on s'en fout aussi. On a notre conscience pour nous  :;):

----------


## Mélanome

> Modifier la note d'un jeu pour le vendre plus facilement nous ferait gagner 200 euros de plus pour le site et perdre 4000 euros en vente de mag suite à une perte de crédibilité.


C'est ce que vous avez perdu suite au test de Fallout 3 ?  ::(:

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Et ceux qui n'y croient pas, ben on s'en fout aussi. On a notre conscience pour nous


Moi j'aime quand on parle comme ça ^^ CA change des gros faux culs d'hypocrites à la mords-moi-le-noeud :;):

----------


## olivarius

> Alors je vais répondre de manière très claire et très franche : on s'en tape complètement. La motivation est inverse. Puisque nous testons des jeux, autant proposer à nos lecteurs de les acheter directement, et non, puisque nous vendons des jeux, autant proposer des tests à nos lecteurs.
> 
> Modifier la note d'un jeu pour le vendre plus facilement nous ferait gagner 200 euros de plus pour le site et perdre 4000 euros en vente de mag suite à une perte de crédibilité. Donc, rien à foutre. C'est un service et non une offre commerciale. 
> 
> Et ceux qui n'y croient pas, ben on s'en fout aussi. On a notre conscience pour nous


Vue le nombre de jeux présents dans la base et qui ne sont pas encore testé votre conscience professionnelle devrait vous IMPOSER de TOUS les tester pour assurer un bon conseil à vos lecteurs/visiteurs  ::P: 
Et puis je suis sûr qu'il y a plein de bons jeux dans cette liste auxquels vous êtes passé à côté  :^_^:

----------


## Casque Noir

> C'est ce que vous avez perdu suite au test de Fallout 3 ?


DEs relations plus tendues avec le distibuteur.

----------


## Vevster

+ 1 à ce que dit Casque. 

On aime ou on aime pas le service proposé, pas de souci.
On aime pas les prix ou les conditions de vente, no souçaille, il  semble que la comm CPC--> Dlgamer fonctionne puisqu'ils ont déjà réussi à aligner des prix.

après, croire que CPC va changer ses notes...ben non. Parce que les ventes ne représenteront qu'une petite partie du CA et que de toute façon, un jeu très bien noté ne sera pas en majorité acheté sur ce site, mais ailleurs (on peut prendre les paris si vous voulez) et que ça serait se tirer une roquette dans le pied que de surnoter certains jeux ou tous dans l'espoir de grapiller quelques € en plus. 
Ca doit être plus rapide et plus rentable d'aller essayer de vendre une bonne note à un éditeur  ::rolleyes:: .
Je ne pense pas du tout que la rédac' soit assez bête pour envisager ça, même si il arrive à certains de ses membres de team killer sur TF2 / L4D  ::P:

----------


## etrigane

Personnellement, je ne vois pas bien où est le problème, je ne crois pas un seul instant que la ligne éditoriale de CPC puisse changer pour percevoir quelques euros gràce à deux ou trois jeux vendus (hum, je vous souhaite d'en vendre un peu plus quand même hein ^^'), ce serait saborder un navire que vous avez mis des années à construire.
Ce qui m'étonne davantage, c'est la promotion d'un site qui propose des téléchargements avec DRM, surtout que vous vous adressez tout de même, a priori, à des joueurs/lecteurs qui suivent l'actualité jeux/pc de près et qui doivent souvent changer leur matériel. Un changement de carte graphique et hop, un droit d'accès au jeu de grillé, ce n'est quand même pas top ça les gars non ?
Quant à venir pleurer après trois réinstall pour un jeu qu'on a payé avec de l'argent pas si dématérialisé que ça, je trouve ça plus que limite. J'aurais mieux compris que CPC se tourne vers une solution à la GOG, qui ne propose strictement aucune DRM, voilà qui me parait bien plus conforme à vos propres goûts.
Mais bon, je ne doute que vous essayiez dans le futur de proposer ce mode d'achat sans DRM à DLjesais plus quoi ^^

----------


## Casque Noir

> Vue le nombre de jeux présents dans la base et qui ne sont pas encore testé votre conscience professionnelle devrait vous IMPOSER de TOUS les tester pour assurer un bon conseil à vos lecteurs/visiteurs 
> Et puis je suis sûr qu'il y a plein de bons jeux dans cette liste auxquels vous êtes passé à côté


Oui, ça c'est vrai mais à priori, si on ne les a pas testé, c'est qu'ils ne concernent pas trop notre lectorat. Après, les supprimer, on verra par la suite, pour l'instant, nous faisons avec le flux complet parce que c'est plus facile à gérer dans l'état actuel de la base (c'est un peu compliqué apparement de synchroniser notre base avec la leur).

----------


## Shub Lasouris

J'aime vos réponses doc et casque noir, ce nouveau système de vente me parait toujours bizarre mais vous m'avez pas répondu en faux-cul (à aucun moment j'ai sous-entendu que vous alliez changer votre politique au niveau des tests hein que ça soit très clair). Donc pour résumer vous avez intérêt à ce qu'on achète les jeux chez vous (enfin en partenariat, enfin vous avez compris merde!) mais votre métier de journaliste passe avant ça... bref c'est chelou, frais, nouveau et vous en avez rien à foutre.. c'est dans l'esprit canard PC j'achète.

J'apprécie la remarque du coup de fil à dlgamer pour leur faire baisser de prix si on trouve moins cher ailleurs, c'est un bon compromis entre votre côté vendeur et votre côté journaliste.

----------


## half

> Des fiches de jeux plus grosses, avec une jaquette plus visible, et des boutons moins gros seraient sympas....


Ouai mais c'est pas web 3.k




> *Boîtes à idées :*
> Avoir la liste des jeux classés en fonction de leur noteNe pas avoir de jeux non "testé par CPC" en première page par défautAvoir le commentaire à défaut de la note pour les MMOAvoir un lien vers le TOPIC du forum en référence avec le jeuAvoir en permanence le TOP des jeux de la sélection de la rédacAvoir une sélection DE LA REDAC des bonnes affaires du momentMettre en plus des notes des petits icones pour indiquer les jeux cultes, les références, les incontournables, les grosses bousesMarquer l'esprit canard dans la boutique Mettre quelque proposition de jeu similaire à un jeu donné (Ex: vous avez aimé Diablo2 vous pouvez apprécié Sacred, Vous avez aimé Caesar IV alors ne pensez même pas pouvoir apprécier Grand Age : Rome ).


Merci pour ces bonnes idées.




> Half pourrais nous pondre un menu parametrable ou on peux cocher des cases :
> 
> - Masquer les jeux de merde
> - Jeux a moins de 20 € 
> - Promos de DLGamer
> - Jeux de gonzesses
> - Recherche par mot clé trouvable dans le test CPC du jeux correspondant
> etc...
> 
> ...


Ok je regarderai pour les filtres.




> Quand on clique sur "Autres", on a ca :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/53be...939a4ca3b6.jpg
> doublons, jeux de strategie, etc.


Bein le tri par genre est sur le champ genre de dlgamer, je peux pas trop y faire grand chose.




> Cependant, si un jeu est meilleur marché que sur Steam, je ferai mes achats sur dlgamer sans aucune méfiance particulière.


Pense a cliquer sur le lien de canard pc pour qu'on touche la com  ::rolleyes:: .




> Petit problème à la 16ème page on dirait...


Pas vu.




> - corriger les fautes de totorgraf dans "Ce jeux n'a pas été tésté par Canard PC".
> - si possible (mais avec Half, we can ?) permettre d'afficher les jeux par prix (du - cher au + cher et inversement).


- Fotes corrigés. 
- Yes we can.




> Bon sinon, tous les liens Télécharger sont "http://www.canardpc.com/{list_topjv.nx_link}"
> renvoient une erreur 404 (IE et FF)


Oups corrigé  :^_^: 




> Sinon je trouve l'initiative plutôt bonne si Half arrive à nous rajouter des filtres pour les jeux, une recherche par ordre alphabétique ou bien par note enfin des trucs dans le genre.


Oui oui oui ok pour les filtres.




> Pour ça que ça plantait?


Ouaip on a fait des modif de derniere mnutes sur les holy request du site.

----------


## Vevster

> DEs relations plus tendues avec le distibuteur.


C'est pas Ubi le distributeur en Europe ? En même temps,  vu comme vous avez cassé leurs jeux, ça a pas du aider....  ::):

----------


## Xedge

Je salue cette nouveauté intéressante. Plus il y a de contenu sur canardpc.com mieux c'est de mon point de vue ! 
J'espère juste que cette nouvelle "rubrique" ne sera pas trop couteuse en ressource humaine chez CPC au détriment du reste.

----------


## half

Ha ouai et pour le changement de note des jeux on vous enverra un mail groupé pour modifier au feutre vos mags.

----------


## DarkHope

Pourquoi certains jeux n'ont pas de date de sortie ?

----------


## half

> Je salue cette nouveauté intéressante. Plus il y a de contenu sur canardpc.com mieux c'est de mon point de vue ! 
> J'espère juste que cette nouvelle "rubrique" ne sera pas trop couteuse en ressource humaine chez CPC au détriment du reste.


Je suis en train de coder un deuxieme half.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ah Death to spies. Très bon jeu d'infiltration (et pas fps) mais assez difficile.

----------


## half

> Pourquoi certains jeux n'ont pas de date de sortie ?


Parcequ'il sont toujours dedans.

----------


## Vevster

Une peur: que votre envie d'être réactifs sur les prix proposés (coup de fil à Dlbidule toutça quoi, vous prenne beaucoup de temps....). En même temps, vous pouvez toujours prendre un stagiaire payé en canettes de coca au 3/4 vides pour faire ça....

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ha ouai et pour le changement de note des jeux on vous enverra un mail groupé pour modifier au feutre vos mags.


Je préfèrerais une lettre avec un autocollant. Ce sera plus propre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

> Pas vu.


C'était p-e mon firefox ici qui avait un problème, je vois plus le bug non plus.

----------


## half

On a eu un soucis de footer en faite. Ca devait etre ça.

----------


## Xedge

> Je suis en train de coder un deuxieme half.


 :;): 
good luck

----------


## Grouiiik

Je trouve cela très bien.

Ça offre du choix en plus et peut-être des promos exclusives.

On continuera à comparer les prix comme toujours, et on pourra contribuer à l'expansion totale de notre canard préféré en se fournissant à travers eux.

Bref, plus de choix et, bien sûr, aucune obligation : c'est du tout bon.

----------


## Robert J.

J'ai deux questions à la con :

- Pourquoi ne pas avoir opté pour une solution du genre Steam avec un client et donc une association du jeu avec un compte, comme ça, on peut réinstaller ad vitam eternam un jeu sans que vous craigniez qu'une clé se balade entre 50 personnes ? 
Trop compliqué à coder ? Pas de partenariat possible ? 
Pour ma part, j'aurais préféré un système du genre de Steam, parce que même si j'utilise pas grand chose dessus, ça a un potentiel très sympa, et puis le côté communauté...
M'enfin, je me doute que ce doit être un truc trop lourd à coder.

-Est-ce qu'il est envisagé de pouvoir, moyennant finances supplémentaires de pouvoir recevoir la boîte en plus ?
Je suis pas sur que ce soit faisable, mais pour le coup, peut être que ça n'intéresse que moi, j'aime beaucoup les boîtes et touche les objets les voir s'aligner sur mon étagère selon les genres dates d'achats et... hm... Bon pour le coup, comme c'est le canard, payer 40 euros un jeu alors qu'il est à 30 dans le commerce pour l'avoir tout de suite sans me bouger et recevoir plus tard la boîte, je dis banco!

----------


## Silver

> - Fotes corrigés.


_"Ce jeu n'a pas été toasté par Canard PC"_

Effectivement.  ::P: 

Par contre il manque un point à la fin de la phrase.  ::ninja::

----------


## Paoh

Manque plus qu'un service pour télécharger CanardPC et bypasser ces @#$% de taxes singapouriennes  ::(:

----------


## Crazy

Très bonne initiative, en plus pour vous, vous pourrez choper les jeux que vous n'avez pas reçu en test et que vous souhaitiez tester  ::): 

Je trouves dommage que sur ce site il n'y a pas d'anciens jeux qu'on ne trouve plus dans le commerce ou même des packs d'anciens jeux en téléchargement.

----------


## Silver

Ah tiens, un problème avec les Sims 2 :



Et une autre suggestion : mettre les liens vers les pages suivantes en bas de la page histoire d'éviter de nous faire re-scroller vers le haut pour changer.

----------


## Kayato

C'est quoi le problème ?

----------


## half

> Ah tiens, un problème avec les Sims 2 :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/cb35...d2ff249e99.jpg
> 
> Et une autre suggestion : mettre les liens vers les pages suivantes en bas de la page histoire d'éviter de nous faire re-scroller vers le haut pour changer.


Surligne les liens avec ta souris, on trouvera mieux  ::P: .

----------


## Silver

Il y a deux prix qui sont affichés, mais en fait je viens de voir que c'est pour deux extensions différentes. Peut-être qu'il faut rappeler le titre au dessus du prix au cas où ça diffère ?

Et étrangement il y a plusieurs extensions des Sims 2 mais le jeu de base n'est pas vendu.  ::P:

----------


## half

> Il y a deux prix qui sont affichés, mais en fait je viens de voir que c'est pour deux extensions différentes. Peut-être qu'il faut rappeler le titre au dessus du prix au cas où ça diffère ?
> 
> Et étrangement il y a plusieurs extensions des Sims 2 mais le jeu de base n'est pas vendu.


http://canardpc.com/jeux-146-Les_Sims_2.html ?

----------


## Marty

Euh...mais c'est pas la note le problème ?  ::o: 

(Si on se fait pas chier à lire bien sur  ::siffle:: ...)

----------


## Kayato

Effectivement ce n'est pas le jeu de base, même dans ton lien Half. Il s'agit de 2 kits d'extension on dirait.

Le titre n'est donc pas totalement exact.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Sinon, moi je peux vous conseiller de jouer aux jeux que je vous propose sur le site: gratuits, sans DRM, installables et téléchargeables à souhait. Le top quoi.

Non non, les trucs que je propose, c'est de la bonne. Limite concurrence déloyable pour Casque. : pub :

----------


## LeBabouin

Super bonne idée la vente de jeux. La prochaine étape c'est l'édition et le développement j'espère?

----------


## Obiwankenoob

J'aime bien l'initiative, le prochain jeux que j'achète et dont je ne veux pas de version boite, je l'achète par la boutique. C'est gagnant gagnant.

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> Nous aussi on trouve Steam bien pratique .


Toute l'équipe de DLGAMER aussi  ::): , en particulier sur Left4dead mais nous pensons que il existe encore une place pour une plateforme de téléchargement francaise pour les points suivants :

1) Un support en francais.
2) Oui les DRM ça saoûle mais d'un coté nous ne proposons pas nos propres DRM mais celle des éditeurs ( patch éditeur compatible ).
3) Mêmes si avez vous une limitation avec les DRM, vous pouvez au moins jouer en famille avec plusieurs jeux( pas d'utilisateurs multiples avec steam sur le même compte).
4) cela arrive presque jamais mais si vous n' avez plus de compte steam, vous perdez la totalité de vos jeux.
5) l'Okaz, ça reste tendu mais cela reste encore possible, sur steam difficile de transférer un jeu sur un autre compte steam .


Pour le reste nous avons encore du boulot ........

The Dlgamer Staff

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et en plus le staff de DLGamer vient sur le forum. Respect !

----------


## Trebad

Perso je m'en moque. Je lis le site de CPC tout comme le mag pour les critiques, les news et les conneries. Que vous vendiez des jeux ou des jambons, ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre. J'ai mon revendeur favori et j'achète chez lui. 
Que vous vous maquiez avec tel ou tel autre vendeur de jeux, ça m'est égal.

De la même façon que votre partenariat/actionnariat avec Materiel.net. 

Si en plus ça vous fait gagner de quoi vous offrir des frites avec votre kebab, tant mieux. 

La ligne jaune se trouve avec les éditeurs de jeux. Si vous couchiez avec autre chose que leurs attachées de presse ça pourrait poser problème. Mais je sais bien que c'est un pas que vous ne franchirez pas. 

D'ici là, live long & prosper et que la force soit avec vous et avec votre esprit.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Sinon, moi je peux vous conseiller de jouer aux jeux que je vous propose sur le site: gratuits, sans DRM, installables et téléchargeables à souhait. Le top quoi.
> 
> Non non, les trucs que je propose, c'est de la bonne. Limite concurrence déloyable pour Casque. : pub :


faudra d'ailleurs qu'on pense à les intégrer à la base !

----------


## half

On a modifié la boutique parce qu'on vous aime avec des cœurs. Vous y trouverez uniquement les jeux notés par canard pc et dont la note est supérieure à 7. Les autres jeux seront toujours accessibles via leur fiche.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> faudra d'ailleurs qu'on pense à les intégrer à la base !


P'tain, si j'avais le temps, j'en posterai facile une dizaine par jour de freeware, entre les vieux excellents et les nouveautés quasi-quotidienne. Y'a de quoi faire une belle base de donnée de ce côté là si l'on a du temps devant soi, et pour tous les goûts en plus.

----------


## Vevster

Pas d'IL2 1946  ::(:

----------


## red TREGOR

Moi, cette évolution me donne envie de manger des weetabix.

----------


## Casque Noir

> P'tain, si j'avais le temps, j'en posterai facile une dizaine par jour de freeware, entre les vieux excellents et les nouveautés quasi-quotidienne. Y'a de quoi faire une belle base de donnée de ce côté là si l'on a du temps devant soi, et pour tous les goûts en plus.


faut y réfléchier parce que c'est vrai que ça intéresserait un max de monde.

----------


## aargh27

Moi je dis bravo. Parce que le mag et le site ont suffisamment de reconnaissance pour passer des contrats et proposer ce type d'offres. Les quelques gens qui y voit une offre purement commerciale alors qu'il s'agit d'un service annexe sont de mauvaise foi. Ou idiots. Ou les deux. Lorsque vous avez quitté Joystick pour monter ce canard avec trois bouts de ficelle, j'applaudis des deux mains tout ce qui permettra la pérennité du magazine. Et depuis le temps que je vous lis et connait votre ligne éditoriale, je ne me fais pas de souci pour crédibilité.

----------


## Silver

> faut y réfléchier parce que c'est vrai que ça intéresserait un max de monde.


Oui, et une rubrique Mods aussi s'il vous plait.  :Emo:

----------


## The Lurker

> Ouais, enfin faut pas jeter bébé avec l'eau de bain, tavu. Les serveurs gratos et bien entretenus, un TOF, CPU-Z, un comparatif d'alim, le topikabobo, etc... On peut pas non plus se plaindre d'être traité comme des vaches à lait. Tavu.


Je vois pas le rapport t'as vu. Tu me demandes d'accepter quelque chose parce qu'ils nous ont fournit pas mal de services avant ? Donc faut faire des concessions c'est ça ? Au prix de ne même pas donner son avis ? Soyons sérieux...



> Mouais c'est normal comme comportement je trouve. Si tu propose un catalogue et que tes clients peuvent trouver moins cher ailleurs, normal de s'aligner.
> En plus c'est facile pour CPC de montrer que ses lecteur ont une Grande (gueule) et Steam, et que donc la comparaison des deux plateformes est inevitable.
>  .


Aucun rapport avec mon post, les deux posts complètement opposés étaient amusant à souligner. Après que ce que ce qu'ils ont fait soit normal ou pas, ce n'était pas du tout mon propos.




> Après jpense que chacun fait ce qu'il veut mais cracher comme àa sous prétexte que ça ressemble pas à une certaine image du canard, c'est peut être aussi un peu facile.


Donc dès qu'on donne un avis négatif on crache sur le sujet ? Non parce que perso je n'ai vu que des posts propre sans personne qui s'emporte ou monte les choses en épingle. Donc à moins que j'ai loupé des posts il serait judicieux de ne pas exagérer, non ?

----------


## Septa

> faut y réfléchier parce que c'est vrai que ça intéresserait un max de monde.


Et les autres sites de jeux en français ne suivent pas trop l'actualité indé/freeware/"casual"...

Ça manque un peu.

----------


## Perlin

> Toute l'équipe de DLGAMER aussi , en 
> 2) Oui les DRM ça saoûle mais d'un coté nous ne proposons pas nos propres DRM mais celle des éditeurs ( patch éditeur compatible ).


C'est-à-dire, vous pouvez être plus précis? Les éditeurs vous imposes des DRM supplémentaire (en plus de ceux en boite chez certain éditeurs) car vous vendez les jeux en ligne sans plateforme?

Je pose cette question car je trouve bizarre que tout les vendeurs français en ligne (hors steam ou ea store qui utilise des plateforme de téléchargement et qui ne sont pas français de toute façon), mettent cette restriction. Je trouve ça bizarre, car au fond ça change quoi d'avoir le jeu sur DVD ou en iso?

----------


## Casque Noir

> C'est-à-dire, vous pouvez être plus précis? Les éditeurs vous imposes des DRM supplémentaire (en plus de ceux en boite chez certain éditeurs) car vous vendez les jeux en ligne sans plateforme?
> 
> Je pose cette question car je trouve bizarre que tout les vendeurs français en ligne (hors steam ou ea store qui utilise des plateforme de téléchargement et qui ne sont pas français de toute façon), mettent cette restriction. Je trouve ça bizarre, car au fond ça change quoi d'avoir le jeu sur DVD ou en iso?


Je laisserai évidemment le staff de dlgamer y répondre mais je sais pour t'éclairer que dans le cas de Steam, c'est Steam qui adapte le jeu à sa plateforme ce qui implique qu'à chaque patch par exemple, Steam adapte ce dernier à leur version modifiée du jeu. Dans le cas de Dlgamer, le code est fourni par l'éditeur qui dispose d'un DRM pour ses DVD et d'un DRM pour le download. MAintenant, je suppose que Nexway (dlgamer donc) impose quelques conditions à l'éditeur pour que le DRM ne soit pas trop restrictif.
L'avantage, c'est que les patches fonctionnent aussi bien sur la version DVD que la version download, alors qu'avec Steam, il faut attendre la conversion.

Mais les deux systèmes ont leurs avantages et leurs inconvénients mais je suppose qu'un système à la Steam demande beaucoup plus de développement.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> je suppose qu'un système à la Steam demande beaucoup plus de développement.


Prêtez leur Half.  ::ninja:: 


Sinon euh, initiative intéressante, à voir sur le long terme et si on a vraiment FEAR 3 offert avec l'abonnement à l'avenir.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Prêtez leur Half. 
> 
> 
> Sinon euh, initiative intéressante, à voir sur le long terme et si on a vraiment FEAR 3 offert avec l'abonnement à l'avenir.


ah ben non, pas offert, faut pas déconner hein.

----------


## Da-Soth

Tant que le journalisme total perdure, ça ne me choque pas.

Par contre, ils sont couillus DL Gamer de s'associer avec des sauvageons de la presse vidéo ludique. Qu'est ce qui se passe ? C'est un gage ? Ils ont perdu un pari ?

Je pleure encore de rire devant le test de O.Boulon chiffré à -4 à côté du bouton "Achetez le !" pour Hulk.

----------


## Polow

+ 10 000 pour les jeux indés/freewares/mods etc.

Good job guys, continuez comme ceci ! Car acheter mes jeux au même prix qu'ailleurs en sachant que j'aide un peu CPC, c'est oui, oui et son taxi jaune et rouge. Hem.

Sinon félicitations aussi pour la qualité du dernier numéro, j'ai encore éclaté de rire tout seul dans les transports, et ça, ça n'a pas de prix.

 :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> ah ben non, pas offert, faut pas déconner hein.



Bof, ça ne coûte rien d'essayer.



Est-ce qu'on peut récupérer les patches pour les jeux sur Dlgamer pendant qu'on y est ? Ou des versions déjà patchés comme sur Good Old Games (pour les jeux un peu ancien évidemment) ?

----------


## Kayato

Etant donné le nouveau filtre note > 7 et uniquement testé, la rubrique "Les mieux notés" est juste une fonction random de tous les jeux présentés ? Elle n'a donc pas beaucoup de sens, enfin je dis ca je dis rien  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Grosnours

> Je pleure encore de rire devant le test de O.Boulon chiffré à -4 à côté du bouton "Achetez le !" pour Hulk.


Ah mais attention, c'est du marketing total un peu a la "Prisonner of Power".
Le jeu est tellement mal noté et nul que tu n'y crois et tu veux constater les dégâts de tes propres yeux.
Paf, une vente de plus. Du marketing total, je te dis....

Pour en revenir au sujet, ma foi pourquoi pas. C'est un développement vertical a première vue un peu étrange puisque CPC est a la fois critique et vendeur, mais d'un autre coté je ne pense pas que cela affecte le ton rédactionnel non plus.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Si Toxic colle au moins 6/10 à Prisoner Of Power, je pense qu'on pourra commencer à douter de la crédibilité du tout.
Enfin faut déjà voir s'il survit à l"'expérience"  ::P: .

----------


## Da-Soth

> Du marketing total, je te dis...


Wep j'ironise mais j'imagine bien que DL Gamer espère bien profiter de l'aura d'illumination de CPC auprès des geeks : cœur de la clientèle d'achat en ligne de jeu vidéo.

Pour reprendre une théorie royaliste, c'est du donnant donut. Un peu comme Zidane et Leader Price (je vous laisse l'analogie de savoir qui est qui).

----------


## Casque Noir

> Etant donné le nouveau filtre note > 7 et uniquement testé, la rubrique "Les mieux notés" est juste une fonction random de tous les jeux présentés ? Elle n'a donc pas beaucoup de sens, enfin je dis ca je dis rien


Chaque chose en son temps. Je pense qu'à terme, nous mettrons une sélection de la rédac ou des meilleurs ventes, ou des plus récents... à voir. Pour l'instant, on est à fond sur les bugs, surtout moi. Je surveille half qui est déjà un énorme bug en soi.

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Chaque chose en son temps. Je pense qu'à terme, nous mettrons une sélection de la rédac ou des meilleurs ventes, ou des plus récents... à voir. Pour l'instant, on est à fond sur les bugs, surtout moi. Je surveille half qui est déjà un énorme bug en soi.



Dommage qu'il soit pas aussi surpuissant que ceux de Starship Troopers.

----------


## Guest

> Dommage qu'il soit pas aussi surpuissant que ceux de Starship Troopers.


Il a acheté Dark and Light collector, quand même.

----------


## mr-magoo

Bonjour j'ai un  souci  je voudrai DL clear sky mais sa marche po 
 j'ai cela en retour  ::blink::

----------


## Kayato

Je fais ca pour aider  ::P: Sinon fais attention il parait que Half veut se cloner informatiquement, ca peut devenir dangeureux  :^_^: 

:vachercherdesbugs:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Bonjour j'ai un  souci  je voudrai DL clear sky mais sa marche po 
>  j'ai cela en retour


Fake !

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Il a acheté Dark and Light collector, quand même.


C'est pas passible de la peine de mort ça?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bonjour j'ai un  souci  je voudrai DL clear sky mais sa marche po 
>  j'ai cela en retour


J'pense qu'il faut mieux aller poser ton problème sur le site de Dlgamer.
J'peux me tromper, mais je doute que CAsque souhaite jouer les dépanneurs pour la plate-forme.

----------


## mr-magoo

> Fake !


 ::huh::  what / kezako je clique sur dl clear sky et paf jai le screen fourni plus haut

----------


## Casque Noir

Oui, vous êtes tellement nombreux à aller voir le site Dlgamer que vous l'avez fait planté.... Ah moins que ce soit Half à lui tout seul, auquel cas, il est encore plus fort qu'on ne le pensait !!!
Dark & light collector quand même...

----------


## half

Tein mais comment vous savez pour D&L collector ?

----------


## EvilGuinness

Ah ben ça, pour être planté.... Achetons Syberia 2, qui est affiché à 14 et 19€ (uh uh).

*clic*
http://www.dlgamer.com/HTTP_SERVER/H...ameroff_fr.php

Comment ça, une "boucle de redirection" ??? :D

edit : si y'a pas une offre pour Eve Online, je fais grève.

----------


## half

> Ah ben ça, pour être planté.... Achetons Syberia 2, qui est affiché à 14 et 19€ (uh uh).
> 
> *clic*
> http://www.dlgamer.com/HTTP_SERVER/H...ameroff_fr.php
> 
> Comment ça, une "boucle de redirection" ??? :D
> 
> edit : si y'a pas une offre pour Eve Online, je fais grève.


[private eve joke]Larguez les amarrs[/private eve joke]

----------


## EvilGuinness

> [private eve joke]Larguez les amarrs[/private eve joke]


[eve]Depuis le temps que je revendique mon identité d'esclavagiste fanatique religieux addict aux gros lasers et à l'armor tank... les mecs du canal french glissent sur les 1600mm rolled tungsten de mon indifférence  :B):  [/eve]

Sinon, pareil, 2 prix pour Titan Quest mais j'crois que ç'a été signalé. 



Spoiler Alert! 


Et pour me venger je vais troller sur TCF, d'abord.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Oui, vous êtes tellement nombreux à aller voir le site Dlgamer que vous l'avez fait planté.... Ah moins que ce soit Half à lui tout seul, auquel cas, il est encore plus fort qu'on ne le pensait !!!
> Dark & light collector quand même...


Et DL Gamer pleure à chaude l'arme tandis que le tech d'astreinte commande au chinois d'en face.

Et pour Half, un kebab ?

----------


## red TREGOR

Bon, j'ai finit mes weetabix. Et je trouve que plusieurs questions fortes ont été postées durant ce laps de temps.
1) Si DLgamer ou vous mêmes commenciez a envisager d'incorporer les principaux mods/freewares au service cela deviendrait tout bonnement chouettos.

2)Incorporer les patchs serait également terriblement bath (avoir autre chose que des serveurs en carton et des liens morts après trois mois  cay cool)

3) Mais merde j'arrive pas a me rappeler le nom du maitre des tortues ninja!!

----------


## Septa

> 3) Mais merde j'arrive pas a me rappeler le nom du maitre des tortues ninja!!


Splinter !


Mais oui les patchs au moins ce seraient bien...
Steam ça marche parce que c'est plus pratique qu'un dvd après tout. ::P:

----------


## half

Non c'est tortue génial et moi je bouffe franpix ce soir.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Dans la catégorie FPS j'ai vu Iron Storm... C'est pas tout jeune mais c'est du bon.

----------


## dlgamer_staff

[QUOTE]Tant que le journalisme total perdure, ça ne me choque pas.

Par contre, ils sont couillus DL Gamer de s'associer avec des sauvageons de la presse vidéo ludique. Qu'est ce qui se passe ? QUOTE]




> C'est un gage ?


Non




> Ils ont perdu un pari ?[/


Oui  ::):  La question , allons nous résister  ::): 

The dlgamer staff

----------


## El Gringo

> Il a acheté Dark and Light collector, quand même.


Et deux fois. Vraiment en plus...

----------


## Darkfire8

> 3) Mêmes si avez vous une limitation avec les DRM, vous pouvez au moins jouer en famille avec plusieurs jeux( pas d'utilisateurs multiples avec steam sur le même compte).


Salut j'aurais voulu avoir ^plus de précision sur ce point car je ne le comprend pas ...
Est-ce que cela veut dire qu'on peut se faire des parties en réseaux (et/ou online) sur ses 3 ordinateurs familiaux avec un seul achat?
Parce que si c'est bien cela j'achète direct et je signe +1 pour l'inititive anti-piratage intelligente !

Et si c'est pas ça... bin c'est nul ! ::|:

----------


## olivarius

> Salut j'aurais voulu avoir ^plus de précision sur ce point car je ne le comprend pas ...
> Est-ce que cela veut dire qu'on peut se faire des parties en réseaux (et/ou online) sur ses 3 ordinateurs familiaux avec un seul achat?
> Parce que si c'est bien cela j'achète direct et je signe +1 pour l'inititive anti-piratage intelligente !
> 
> Et si c'est pas ça... bin c'est nul !


Tu crois au père noël ? Au mieux tu pourras jouer en LAN et ça c'est pas nouveau mais aller sur le net tu peux rêver (un compte = une clé).

Pour moi le meilleure service serait celui où on download l'iso et on nous donne un serial/clé. Ca serait parfait  :;): 
Tant qu'on a pas ça (à part steam qui fournit tout un support à côté du jeu) pour moi ce genre de service de down,load fourré aux DRM c'est rédhibitoire.

----------


## Darkfire8

> Tu crois au père noël ? Au mieux tu pourras jouer en LAN et ça c'est pas nouveau mais aller sur le net tu peux rêver (un compte = une clé).


Aucun des jeux que je possède en version boite de marche en réseau avec la même clef... donc je suppose que c'est pareil pour la version on line que pour la version LAN alors selon toi?
Si jamais la réponse au jeux en lan est négative.. est-ce qu'on peut au moins lancer le jeu sur plusieurs ordinateur en même temps pour jouer au mode solo?
Et tant qu'a faire, est-ce que internet est indispensable pour jouer en solo comme pour steam (à part le mode offline qui marche un jour sur 5)?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Il y a un truc que je trouve pas clair avec Titan Quest : http://canardpc.com/jeux-347-titan_quest.html

Vous confirmez que la version simple coûte 9€99 et la Gold 19€99 ? Non parce que là c'est un peu confus.

----------


## Darkfire8

> Il y a un truc que je trouve pas clair avec Titan Quest : http://canardpc.com/jeux-347-titan_quest.html
> 
> Vous confirmez que la version simple coûte 9€99 et la Gold 19€99 ? Non parce que là c'est un peu confus.


C'est le prix de tous les magasins que j'ai vu (je cherche une bonne affaire TQ depuis plusieurs semaines...) donc ya de forte chance que ça soit le cas... ça aurait été trop beau Titan Quest + add-on à 10€ !

----------


## half

> Il y a un truc que je trouve pas clair avec Titan Quest : http://canardpc.com/jeux-347-titan_quest.html
> 
> Vous confirmez que la version simple coûte 9€99 et la Gold 19€99 ? Non parce que là c'est un peu confus.


Je corrige ça dans la soiré mais quand il y a 2 prix c'est que le jeux fait parti d'un pack.

Titan quest : 9.99€
Titan quest addon online : 14.99€
Titan quest + addon : 19.99€ présent dans les 2.

----------


## olivarius

> Aucun des jeux que je possède en version boite de marche en réseau avec la même clef... donc je suppose que c'est pareil pour la version on line que pour la version LAN alors selon toi?
> Si jamais la réponse au jeux en lan est négative.. est-ce qu'on peut au moins lancer le jeu sur plusieurs ordinateur en même temps pour jouer au mode solo?
> Et tant qu'a faire, est-ce que internet est indispensable pour jouer en solo comme pour steam (à part le mode offline qui marche un jour sur 5)?


Ca serait bien de savoir comment il vérifie l'installation des jeux sur les ordi : connexion internet obligatoire sur tous les PC ?

----------


## Manu

Ben tiens, en voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne. 
Quand il me prendra l'envie d'acheter un jeu, je vérifierai les tarifs sur votre site en plus des autres. (mais pas tout de suite là maintenant, pour cause de PC avec bonus écologique  ::ninja:: )
J'espère que ça vous permettra de tous vous acheter un abonnement de métro.  :;):

----------


## Narushima

Chouette initiative les gars. J'achèterais peut-être un ou deux jeux quand j'aurais des so... euh, oubliez ça.
Chouette initiative !

Ah et si vous voulez quelqu'un pour vous aider à constituer une liste de jeux gratuits et de qualité, je veux bien m'y coller.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Je corrige ça dans la soiré mais quand il y a 2 prix c'est que le jeux fait parti d'un pack.
> 
> Titan quest : 9.99€
> Titan quest addon online : 14.99€
> Titan quest + addon : 19.99€ présent dans les 2.


OK. Celui-là avec Mass Effect sont quand même des bonnes affaires.

Edit. Ah oui, ça a sûrement été dit mais quand on coche une catégorie particulière (Action, FPS, etc...), les titres des jeux n'apparaissent pas. Il y a juste *{list_jv.jv_nom}*.

----------


## Cake

En plus de trouver l'initiative intéressante, moi je dis bravo à Half pour le boulot o/

----------


## johnclaude

Il me semble qu'on dit des plate formes et non des plates formes mais je laisserai le soin à plus qualifié que moi de confirmer ou d'infirmer.
Ah oui un autre bug: les sims 2 est bien noté, je commence à comprendre pourquoi on ne voit plus de tests d'ackboo  :;):

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> Salut j'aurais voulu avoir ^plus de précision sur ce point car je ne le comprend pas ...
> Est-ce que cela veut dire qu'on peut se faire des parties en réseaux (et/ou online) sur ses 3 ordinateurs familiaux avec un seul achat?
> Parce que si c'est bien cela j'achète direct et je signe +1 pour l'inititive anti-piratage intelligente !
> 
> Et si c'est pas ça... bin c'est nul !


Non,cela fonctionnecomme pour une Version DVD.

1 jeu = 1 machine 

The dlgamer staff

----------


## Say hello

> Bonjour j'ai un  souci  je voudrai DL clear sky mais sa marche po 
>  j'ai cela en retour


Alors pour magoo et ceux qui aurait éventuellement ce problème, c'est un truc spécifique à firefox quand il detecte plusieurs redirection successive.
Tu prend l'URL et tu l'ouvre dans un autre onglet.
Voir limite tu surligne l'url dans la barre et fait "Entrée" pour revalider l'adresse.
Normalement ça marche.

Mais c'est pas du site ni CPC ni dlgamer.

----------


## exarkun

Encore un site de vente de jeux en ligne, rien de bien nouveau, moi fear 2 je l'ai vu a 44.99€ chez Auchan et sinon le prix est identique à ceux dans les magasins, je me demande quelle marge le magazine se fait dessus. Enfin bref j'acheterai jamais un jeu sur le net alors ça ne va pas changer.

----------


## Narushima

> Il me semble qu'on dit des plate formes et non des plates formes mais je laisserai le soin à plus qualifié que moi de confirmer ou d'infirmer.


Pas loin, c'est "plates-formes".

----------


## johnclaude

Et merde je me suis fait calmer en orthographe par half alors. C'est pas bon signe ça.

----------


## alegria unknown

Zob, je me suis tapé les huit pages du topic de peur de faire doublon, et non, niet, personne ne fait le rapprochement avec cela ?! :



C'est moi ou je suis vieux  ::huh:: 
Trêve de bafouillettes, CPC c'était déjà le seul canard à me rappeller (un peu) l'esprit de l'HHHHebdo (beaucoup), mais là je me demandais quand est-ce que ça allait arriver.
Le club c'est pour quand ? Car je veux ma carte tout de suite, et vous pouvez faire la conversion 1€/1F, je prends.
Sinon c'est l'histoire des offres spéciales qui me lèche. Pardon m'allèche.

EDIT: D'ailleurs si je dis pas de connerie, Joystick Hebdo c'est sorti pas très longtemps après la mort d'Hebdogiciel non ?

----------


## Legnou

juste histoire de l'ouvrir moi aussi, pourquoi vous essayer pas de chopper aussi un partenariat avec GOG ??? y'a bon GOG. 

coin coin

----------


## titi3

Moi j'trouve que c'est une bonne initiative et en plus ils acceptent les virement banquaires (1er truc que je regarde sur un site vu que c'est mon unique moyen de paiement)...Je testerais à l'occase  :B):

----------


## alegria unknown

@ Sir Half :
Guild Wars : Prophecies a bel et bien été toasté dans CPC, je sais plus dans quel numéro, et il a eu 9/10.
Du coup je l'avais acheté à l'époque: Elémentaire, mon cher et Sonny.  :Cigare:

----------


## toto952

> Je laisserai évidemment le staff de dlgamer y répondre mais je sais pour t'éclairer que dans le cas de Steam, c'est Steam qui adapte le jeu à sa plateforme ce qui implique qu'à chaque patch par exemple, Steam adapte ce dernier à leur version modifiée du jeu. Dans le cas de Dlgamer, le code est fourni par l'éditeur qui dispose d'un DRM pour ses DVD et d'un DRM pour le download.


J'ai un peu du mal à croire à tout ça.
D'une part, j'imagine mal que les DRMs soient fournis par l'éditeur. A chaque fois que quelqu'un loue* un jeu chez eux, ils faudraient qu'ils aillent sonner chez l'éditeur pour obtenir la clé d'activation. Et si quelqu'un use ses installations, j'imagine bien le jeu de la patate chaude entre le distributeur et l'éditeur pour débloquer de nouvelles autorisations... Déjà qu'avec un seul intervenant, c'est pas évident. Qui gére les serveurs d'activation, ceux qui enregistrent sur combien de machines différentes a été enregistré tel numéro de série, et qu'ils faut allez bidouiller pour rajouter des autorisations ?

Sur tous les autres sites du même genre depuis la nuit des temps, c'est, comme Steam, un DRM spécifique au distributeur qui est appliqué en remplacement du DRM CD (souvent Securom ou Starforce Proactive). Le résultat est que les patchs pour les versions download sont spécifiques (et parfois par vendeur), et sont souvent en retard, voire ne sortent pas du tout.

* Je n'aime pas parler de vente si le nombre d'installation est limité, ou plus généralment que l'éditeur/distributeur garde un droit de vie et de mort sur la licence concédée

----------


## half

Ouaip merci je vais travaillé sur les erreurs

----------


## Rodwin

Hop, mass effect à 25€, download en cours

----------


## Silver

Pour les prix comment on peut savoir s'il y a une erreur ou si c'est bien le prix de DLGamer ?

Par exemple pour Stalker SoC ici il est à 19.99 euros alors que je l'ai vu un peu partout en grande surface à 10 euros, et le plus cher qu'on puisse trouver sur internet c'est plus proche de 15 euros il me semble (et même 5 euros sur amazon.fr  ::o: ).

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> J'ai un peu du mal à croire à tout ça.
> D'une part, j'imagine mal que les DRMs soient fournis par l'éditeur.


De nombreux éditeurs livrent maintenant des versions Digitales avec leur DRM.

Exemple Stalker clear sky , Vous avez maintenant sur le site officiel le patch DVD et Digital.

http://cs.stalker-game.com/en/?page=patches .

Pour l'activation et la réactivation ils partagent la gestion des droits des DRM avec leurs partenaires.





> Hop, mass effect à 23€, download en cours


Contactez le support de dlgamer , nous avons enfin  réçu  le manuel PDF en francais de mass effect  ::): 

The dlgamer staff

----------


## Toxic

Je vois que vous avez cette merdouille d'_Eva Cash_ au catalogue à 20 €, ça vous dirait pas de la baisser à 5 ? J'ai beau avoir pour spécialité de tester les daubes, j'aime pas les payer trop cher.

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> Je vois que vous avez cette merdouille d'_Eva Cash_ au catalogue à 20 €, ça vous dirait pas de la baisser à 5 ? J'ai beau avoir pour spécialité de tester les daubes, j'aime pas les payer trop cher.


Nous n'avons pas dit que nous étions les moins cher de france  ::): 

Et j'ai pas impression que nous soyons les plus cher la 
http://www.clubic.com/rs/76/jeux-video-pc/d-eva-cash/

The dlgamer staff

----------


## Guest

> Tein mais comment vous savez pour D&L collector ?


Bah je t'ai entendu en parler, t'avais l'air tout content de t'être fait entuber et tout...

----------


## Toxic

Ah non mais c'était pas un reproche ou une accusation hein, juste une suggestion, du marchandage. Je sais bien qu'il est cher partout ce jeu.

----------


## Kami93

Arf ça avait l'air bien parti tout ça, dommage que les DRM se mêlent à cette histoire, combien d'éditos, de lignes dans les CPC contre toute limitation à installation et protection contre le piratage ? 
Je m'en suis toujours fait un vrai état d'esprit, je boycotte tous les jeux avec ces protections castratrices et reloues. 
Je continue donc ainsi....dommage, l'idée était bonne (parteneriat, "exclusivité" , notations présentes et accessibles...), j'attends de voir tout de même comment ça évolue.

----------


## Zepolak

Stupeur, étonnement, "mais c'est une blague", "non?", "mais c'est génial !"

En fait, je ne me sens pas vraiment "libre" (haha) avec Steam. En fait...

Alors, ben, c'est pas si mal, si on ne peut pas éviter les DRM d'une façon ou d'une autre (soupir), puisque personnellement j'ai déjà mis les doigts dedans.

Bravo pour l'initiative osée (certains ont mieux expliqué que moi pourquoi et les réponses ont été brillantes) et bon courage. Puis voir mon canard se développer, bah, ça fait plaisir.

Clap clap !  ::): 

Et puisque j'ai succombé aux sirènes de Steam, j'utiliserais très probablement un jour ce service... C'est juste tellement dommage, les DRM... Tout ça...

----------


## Rodwin

> Contacter le support de dlgamer , nous avons enfin  réçu  le manuel PDF en francais de mass effect 
> 
> The dlgamer staff


Effectivement,
Je viens de le faire et ils m'ont répondus (à 23h30, ils ne dorment donc jamais?) qu'ils avaient reçu un fichier _FR, mais qu'il était en anglais malgré tout...
Ce n'est que partie remise.
En tout cas, bonne réactivité.

----------


## Mr.Vimaire

L'idée est bonne mais ca cafouille grave, 

la preuve j'ai voulu acheter Hitman...
Et BIM commande bloquée  ::(:  
Ben du coup l'argument "jouez tout de suite" il perd quand même une grande partie de sa validité.
Surtout que je vais devoir attendre demain pour une réponse du support, saloperie de décalage horaire.
Et le pire c'est que je ne peux même pas annuler la commande et le prendre sur Gamer's Gate...

----------


## Goug

Bon, si vous nous pondez un Street Fighter 4 pc en exclu la semaine prochaine, je promet de n'en dire que du bien et de vous acheter un jeu par mois ! :D

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> Mr.Vimaire, le 18/02/09 00:23:40 a dit:
> L'idée est bonne mais ca cafouille grave, la preuve j'ai voulu acheter Hitman... Et BIM commande bloquée  Ben du coup l'argument "jouez tout de suite" il perd quand même une grande partie de sa validité. Surtout que je vais devoir attendre demain pour une réponse du support, saloperie de décalage horaire. Et le pire c'est que je ne peux même pas annuler la commande et le prendre sur Gamer's Gate...




C'est sur avec une IP canadienne et une carte bancaire francaise, Vous nous laissez quand méme 15 Minutes pour verifier les informations et vous livrez ensuite  ::): 

The dlgamer staff

----------


## Sk-flown

Bonjour c'est Mr.Pattel, c'était pour dire euh... que je trouve ça bien et euh... puis voila c'est tout.

----------


## half

Bon voila c'est un peu moins le cafouillage entre les jeux et les packs  :;): . Bonne nuit (J'en étais sur que se matelas gonflable aller me servir à la redac).

----------


## Roland Flure

> Je suis en train de coder un deuxieme half.


bah et ça en est où cette affaire ?

----------


## half

> Une erreur sur la fiche de Medieval Lords, c'est la critique de Colin McRae 2005.
> 
> http://www.canardpc.com/jeux-176-medieval_lords.html
> 
> Sur le coup, je pigeait pas trop le rapport avec le titre et les screens


Merci c'est corrigé.




> bah et ça en est où cette affaire ?


C'est moi.

----------


## Roland Flure

Je suis fan de ta signature, j'en veux une  ::wub:: 
Tu peux coder un troisième Half pour qu'il la fasse ?

----------


## Santibelli

Bonne initiative bien qu'une liaison torride entre Journalisme total et Commerce rural soit aussi dangereux que la rencontre fortuite de Nitroglycérine acidulée et d'une petite flammèche...

Cependant, le fait que vos lecteurs ne soient pas de simples adeptes de tectonick dénués de sens critique, et puis que vous soyez totalement transparent sur ce sujet laisse tout de même entrevoir une belle histoire.

Par contre, je souhaite sincèrement que vous vous y retrouverez financièrement, parce que l'affiliation, ça parait joli, facile et rémunérateur... alors qu'en réalité, ben non en fait. C'est surtout l'affilieur qui risque de se gaver sur votre dos dans votre cas. Mais j'espère me tromper et que vous avez bien tout prévu en as du marketing que vous êtes...

----------


## alx

Mais mais mais alors... c'est que des VF ?  :Emo:

----------


## Hargn

Cette option flatte ma tendance feignasso-molassone (encore moins d'efforts à faire pour acheter un jeu). J'aimes beaucoup. Et puis si ça peut aider la rédaction à mettre du beurre en or massif dans leur épinards en diamant c'est tout bénef.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

PAr contre, pas de pre-order comme par exemple Dawn Of War 2 sur Steam ? Histoire de télécharger avant et de commencer à jouer dès l'heure et le jour prévu ?

----------


## Hargn

Ca manque encore un poil de descriptifs, par exemple dans Guildwar Platinum Edition on ne sait pas ce qu'il y a dans le bundle.

----------


## Pierronamix

Et vous allez mettre en vente Dawn of War 2 vous ?

Beaucoup d'enseigne le refuse à la préco, ou même a la vente.

EDIT : Ah bah j'ai ma réponse juste en dessous. ^^

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> PAr contre, pas de pre-order comme par exemple Dawn Of War 2 sur Steam ? Histoire de télécharger avant et de commencer à jouer dès l'heure et le jour prévu ?


Pour  cela vous devez voir avec Steam , nous ne  sommes pas motivé pour proposer des jeux livré en standard avec Steamwork  ::):  .

The dlgamer staff

----------


## znokiss

Je cherchais Clear Sky.. Mais Steam et son mode connecté quasi obligatoire...

Hop, je teste chez vous.

----------


## golwin

Une question : A ce que je comprends, les DRM obligent à avoir une connection internet pour pouvoir jouer au jeu. si un jour, ce que je ne souhaite pas, votre société venait à disparaitre, on ne pourrait donc plus y jouer ou la verification DRM se fait sur le site de l'éditeur ?

Sinon, belle initiative francaise. J'en ai marre de STEAM, GOG et confrères anglosaxons.

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> Une question : A ce que je comprends, les DRM obligent à avoir une connection internet pour pouvoir jouer au jeu. si un jour, ce que je ne souhaite pas,


Non, Seulement pour l'activation de votre jeu aprés votre installation .





> votre société venait à disparaitre, on ne pourrait donc plus y jouer ou la verification DRM se fait sur le site de l'éditeur ?


 
De moins en moins, l'activation étant sur les serveurs de l'éditeur .

Et pour le reste nous travaillons avec un des plus gros grossite digital en europe (1 Millions de logiciels en téléchargement vendus en 2008 en europe http://www.nexway.fr/) 

The dlgamer staff

----------


## Arnaud

La concurrence s'organise  ::P: 
http://www.delldownloadstore.fr/index_games.html

Sinon bonne initiative de votre part. 

Par contre je trouve qu'il ya un petit souci de cohérence, dans les tests complet, il n'y a aucun lien pour aller sur la boutique.

Edit : je viens de me rendre compte que la boutique sur dell est aussi Nexway !

----------


## Rodwin

> Hop, mass effect à 25€, download en cours


Fini de téléchargé cette nuit, activé et installé ce matin, aucunes problèmes.
Ha si! Plantage au démarrage. J'ai eu un peu peur. Mais c'était un problème connu de Mass Effect, règlé dans leurs patchs.
Patché deux minutes plus tard donc. Ca marche impec.
Et en plus, le jeu a l'air sympa...

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Je trouve que c'est cher pour des jeux qu'ont télécharge nous même, qu'on grave nous même, qui n'ont pas nécessité de transport, ni de vendeurs. Mais chez la concurrence c'est pareil alors... Sinon, ah oui ah bah les capitalistes, viva la revolucion!!!!!!!

----------


## half

> Fini de téléchargé cette nuit, activé et installé ce matin, aucunes problèmes.
> Ha si! Plantage au démarrage. J'ai eu un peu peur. Mais c'était un problème connu de Mass Effect, règlé dans leurs patchs.
> Patché deux minutes plus tard donc. Ca marche impec.
> Et en plus, le jeu a l'air sympa...


Tu vas te régaller  :;):

----------


## hamsterfou

> Je trouve que c'est cher pour des jeux qu'ont télécharge nous même, qu'on grave nous même, qui n'ont pas nécessité de transport, ni de vendeurs. Mais chez la concurrence c'est pareil alors... Sinon, ah oui ah bah les capitalistes, viva la revolucion!!!!!!!


Disons que c'est les memes prix que steam sans la même sécurité ni les mêmes services.
Et on continue à trouver moins cher en boite chez nos amis britanniques, frais de port offert.

Je pige tjrs pas comment ça peut marcher en étant aussi cher voire plus que des versions boites. J'étais adepte de steam à l'époque des jeux en dollars, car c'etait clairement moins cher au final, mais maintenant je me pose des questions ? Pourquoi payer plus pour du soft en téléchargement ?

----------


## jediafr

Bonne idée elle permet de découvrir ou redecouvrir des titres un peu anciens sans se taper les bacs mal éclairés des retailers qui se foutent pas mal des gamers PC.

La première version est claire et efficace
La sélection de titre est parfois un peu bizarre (c'est le debut, les addons ne se distinguent pas des standalones) , et j'aimerai vraiment que vous puissiez mettre en ligne le test complet car un RPG, un RTS ne se jugent pas sur un encadré... (et puis j'aime bien votre prose ca met dans l'ambiance).
Un link vers gamekult ou autres pour les patchs serait nice to have aussi.
Un top des achats serait pas mal non plus
Les titres classés par date de dispo sur le site (pour visualiser les nouveautés) rapidement

Dernière remarque : à mon avis les titres déjà traités dans "on y joue encore" feraient un carton ... se serait cool de les inclure, dans la mesure du possible, à la selection.

PS : Faites gaffe, pour spectrum warrior vous avez une entrée (news) qui signale qu'on peut l'avoir gratuitement chez l'éditeur ...

Voila, voila c'est fait.

Succès et prosperité.
 :^_^:

----------


## Pelomar

C'est normal que quand je clique sur "telecharger", ca me dit que ca n'a rien trouvé pour ma recherche ?

----------


## golwin

> PS : Faites gaffe, pour spectrum warrior vous avez une entrée (news) qui signale qu'on peut l'avoir gratuitement chez l'éditeur ...


On arrive à la limite du système : CPC va t'il retirer l'info, vont t'ils retirer la proposition de vente du jeu ou ne rien faire du tout ?
L'attente est insupportable  ::rolleyes:: 

Et la prochaine fois, sortiront t'il l'info comme quoi le jeu est gratuit s'il est en vente sur leur site ?

Mais je suis rassuré, comme l'a dit Casque, les lescteurs de CPC, toujours très bien informés, se détourneraient rapidement du site...

----------


## half

> C'est normal que quand je clique sur "telecharger", ca me dit que ca n'a rien trouvé pour ma recherche ?


Tu peux être plus précis ?

----------


## Kayato

En même temps pour Full Spectrum, la version payante ne contient pas de pub. Il s'agit donc de 2 offres différentes.

----------


## captain_torche

Je viens de me rendre compte que la note des deux add-ons des Sims (ikéa et un autre), était en fait celle du jeu original. Bug à corriger ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Tu peux être plus précis ?




Ca fait la meme chose quelque soit le jeu sur lequel je clique.
Peut-etre parce que je suis en Australie ?

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/83d...06cc5220e1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ca fait la meme chose quelque soit le jeu sur lequel je clique.
> Peut-etre parce que je suis en Australie ?


Oui, nous avons un systéme de Geolocalisation et nous n'avons les droits que sur l'europe .

The dlgamer staff

----------


## half

> Je viens de me rendre compte que la note des deux add-ons des Sims (ikéa et un autre), était en fait celle du jeu original. Bug à corriger ?


Haaa putain ça me soule ces addons.

Ha ouai et au lieu d'acheter spectrum warriors investissez plutôt dans un abo et télécharger le jeu. Ou mieux encore livrez moi la tune sur mon compte paypal et je vous fille le lien du download. Mais comment je suis trop un commercial.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> je vous fille le lien du download.


Downloader des filles on sait tous le faire hein ! C'est comme ça qu'on a appris l'informatique.

----------


## Tetram

Ce n'est pas une mauvaise idée, mais je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi les prix de jeux en téléchargements ne sont pas significativement plus bas qu'en version DVD. J'arrive pas à concevoir que les avantages des versions dématérialisées valent le fait qu'on fasse payer le même prix alors que les coûts de fabrication et de distribution sont moindre...

Au début, j'imaginais que vous aviez trouver enfin un bon service, avec des prix canons. Je crois que j'idéalisais un peu trop vos superpouvoirs ! Du coup, je suis déçu, et je ne pense pas que je profiterai de votre service...

----------


## deeeg

salut, je vous lit relativement souvent, j'achète quand je trouve vos numéros en kiosque, j'aime bien mon kiosquier, même s'il vend le figaro... dans mon coeur vous êtes à coté du canard enchainé et de charlie-hebdo, j'aime bien votre ton et je me poile souvent alors que je trouve la plupars des magazines informatiques souvent chiants, en retard et très moyens parceque tirants leurs revenus de la pub, la critique on la laisse de coté (puis on trouve des infos bien plus complêtes sur le net)...

je suis un peu étonné, l'idée est bonne et tant mieux si ça vous rapporte un peu d'oseille mais je trouve bizarre et un peu incompatible les deux activités : d'un coté le journalisme critique et objectif (parfois subjectif aussi mais c'est bien), de l'autre un vendeur en ligne dont l'objectif critique est de vendre des jeux, peu importe lesquels et à qui, pourvu que ça rapporte (c'est ça aussi le commerce)... 

j'ai même du mal à comprendre comment un commerçant peut s'accoquiner avec des gens comme vous sans avoir des soucis en retour par les éditeurs dont les jeux seraient ou pourraient être mal notés et donc invendus...



en même temps, me dit que vous auriez pû faire pire... comme vous associer avec un fourgue de materiel info qui vendrait des alims Heden... :D

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> Ce n'est pas une mauvaise idée, mais je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi les prix de jeux en téléchargements ne sont pas significativement plus bas qu'en version DVD. J'arrive pas à concevoir que les avantages des versions dématérialisées valent le fait qu'on fasse payer le même prix alors que les coûts de fabrication et de distribution sont moindre...



l


> es coûts de fabrication et de distribution sont moindre...


Pour la politique de prix de vente cela concerne l'éditeur .



> Pour la distribution


Vous oubliez  que le  nombres d'utilisateurs qui ne payent pas l'upload et le download reste trés trés limité dans le monde .Dans le cas d'une entreprise ca coute bonbon la BP  ::):  

Pour votre information 
http://www.telegeography.com/product...IPT_Report.pdf

Pour le reste nous sommes france et nous n'avons pas le pays avec le taux de taxe et de TVA le plus faible du monde  ::): .

The dlgamer staff

----------


## Archambaut

Je viens de vérifier, et en fait Matos.net propose UNE alim heden, en précisant usage bureautique...et les avis défavorables sur les boitiers heden ne sont pas censurés. C'est pour moi la preuve que CPC ne fait pas de partenariats bidons, et je vois celui qui arrive avec le même a-priori positif. Qui vivra verra, et comparera les prix.

----------


## olivarius

> l
> 
> Pour la politique de prix de vente cela concerne l'éditeur .
> 
> 
> Vous oubliez  que le  nombres d'utilisateurs qui ne payent pas l'upload et le download reste trés trés limité dans le monde .Dans le cas d'une entreprise ca coute bonbon la BP  
> 
> Pour votre information 
> http://www.telegeography.com/product...IPT_Report.pdf
> ...


La BP a un coût c'est sûr mais par rapport aux frais d'un magasin/frais de transport/logistique c'est négligeable.
Après on est bien d'accord que les éditeurs qui fixent les prix sont à côté de la plaque avec leur tarification DVD = download (avec DRM) mais ça ce n'est pas votre faute  ::P: 

Vivement de vrais éditions "budget" en download  :;):

----------


## Anonyme871

L'idée me plait car ça met en lumière une des alternatives à Steam. On peut espérer une stimulation du jeu de la concurrence entre les plateformes de  téléchargement.
Par contre niveau réactivité, c'est mou, comme chez steam. Proposer Dirt à 25 quand il est à 10 en version boite ou SupremCO à 20 et Extension à 30 quand on peut trouver le tout pour 20 en boite (hors promo-solde-ect.). 
Pas spécifique à la boutique de CPC mais un problème récurrent chez les plateformes de téléchargement. 
Par contre X3-Reunion à 9,99 c'est zuper ! D'ailleurs, c'est le gros intérêt des plateformes, proposer des jeux introuvables ailleurs.

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> La BP a un coût c'est sûr mais par rapport aux frais d'un magasin/frais de transport/logistique c'est négligeable.


Oohhh . Vous ne connaissez pas l'utilisateur XXX avec une connection WIFI des fichiers crc erreurs tous les 5 minutes . Il nous coute trés trés cher !!!!!!

Et a la fin nous avons la phrase mythique, pourriez vous me dire sur quel endroit de mon disque dur j'ai téléchargé votre jeu  ::): .




> Par contre niveau réactivité, c'est mou, comme chez steam. Proposer Dirt à 25 quand il est à 10 en version boite ou SupremCO 
> à 20 et Extension à 30 quand on peut trouver le tout pour 20 en boite (hors promo-solde-ect.).


Nous dirons plutot que sur la boite il existe de nombreuses promotions de déstockage qui existe rarement en download  .


The dlgamer staff

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Nous dirons plutot que sur la boite il existe de nombreuses promotions de déstockage qui existe rarement en download


Vous ne faites pas du déstockage d'espace disque ?  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Nous dirons plutot que sur la boite il existe de nombreuses promotions de déstockage qui existe rarement en download  .
> 
>  The dlgamer staff


J'y connait pas grand chose mais les versions budgets (comme pour les jeux que je cite) c'est pas plutôt une réédition plutôt que du destockage ?

----------


## Silver

En attendant d'avoir une réponse d'un des deux Half concernant mon idée de filles en maillot de bain à côté des jeux les mieux notés, est-ce que ce serait possible que les liens des boutons "Télécharger" envoient vers un nouvel onglet/nouvelle fenêtre histoire de séparer les deux sites et faciliter ma navigation de gors flemmard ?

Ben quoi ? Ce n'est pas la flemme qui est mise en avant dans la pub ?  ::):

----------


## captain_torche

Un simple clic molette ne suffit pas ? (ou Ctrl/Pomme + clic ?)

----------


## Narushima

> j'aime bien mon kiosquier, même s'il vend le figaro...


Une loi en France oblige les kiosquiers à vendre un peu de tout.




> je trouve bizarre et un peu incompatible les deux activités : d'un coté le journalisme critique et objectif (parfois subjectif aussi mais c'est bien), de l'autre un vendeur en ligne dont l'objectif critique est de vendre des jeux, peu importe lesquels et à qui, pourvu que ça rapporte (c'est ça aussi le commerce)...


À partir du moment où ce sont les tests de Canard PC qui sont collés aux jeux vendus, je vois pas le problème. Dlgamer ne peut pas exercer de pressions financières ou autres assez fortes pour influencer les rédacteurs. Et quand bien même, je doute qu'ils se laisseraient faire.
Quand aux vendeur, à partir du moment où leurs jeux sont visibles, ils sont contents.

----------


## Nono

> FEAR 2 : Steam 49.99€ - CPC 49.99€ (idem)


Surtout que d'après Zeden (qui passe aussi par DLgamer), pas besoin d'avoir de compte steam pour profiter de FEAR 2 (y'a un Securom puant à la place). Et ça, même les versions boites ne peuvent pas s'en vanter.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Et quand bien même, je doute qu'ils se laisseraient faire.


Bah ouais, d'autant qu'ils ont déjà eu deux-trois cadeaux d'éditeurs, ça n'empêche pas leurs jeux de se faire démolir.

D'ailleurs, n'acceptez plus jamais les cadeaux des vilains éditeurs ! Non mais ho  ::(:

----------


## Darkfire8

J'aurais une autre question, je suis actuellement en Irlande (osef) derrière un proxy qui m'empêche de lancer Steam par exemple (surement une histoire de ports) mais je peux par contre télécharger normalement des vidéos ou autre sur des serveurs ftp ou http...

Ma question est donc : Pourrais-je télécharger un jeu chez vous en étant derrière le-dit proxy?

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> Dlgamer ne peut pas exercer de pressions financières ou autres assez fortes pour influencer les rédacteurs. Et quand bien même, je doute qu'ils se laisseraient faire.


LOL ,  Des pressions financières  ::):   nous sommes pas les rois du monde .




> J'aurais une autre question, je suis actuellement en Irlande (osef) derrière un proxy qui m'empêche de lancer Steam par exemple (surement une histoire de ports) mais je peux par contre télécharger normalement des vidéos ou autre sur des serveurs ftp ou http...
> 
> Ma question est donc : Pourrais-je télécharger un jeu chez vous en étant derrière le-dit proxy?


oui  pour le téléchargement, pour l'activation des DRM si vous pouvez activer une version DVD cela fonctionnera aussi  .

The dlgamer staff

----------


## Anthandew

Roooh,

Moi aussi (comme je sais plus qui), ca m'a fait directement penser à l'Hebddoooo. Un mag' qui vend du jeu...Bon, effectivement, la c'est un peu différent, surtout que vous ne proposez pas de listings buggés à taper (sisi, ceux pour C64 étaient toujours buggés)...Quoique, ca pourrait être une idée le jour ou Half s'ennuie  ::): 

Plus sérieusement, je trouve ca pas mal. Le choix est large, et c'est peu de le dire au vue de certaines "choses"  ::): , c'est pas STEAM, c'est pas excessif pécuniairement parlant, les DRM sont pas trop méchants même si comme certains idéalistes j'aurai bien aimé avoir un service à la GOG (mais au vue du catalogue proposé faut pas se leurrer). Quant aux Geeks qui changent de matos tous les 15 jours, un petit mail au service concerné, c'est pas la mort.
Question "idéologie", je n'y vois aucun mal. C'est un partenariat, ca donne de la lisibilité à DLgamer (aprés tout pourquoi pas, ils proposent un service relativement correct sur ce domaine) et ca peux nous permettre de faire de bonnes affaires à l'occasion d'aprés ce que j'ai compris des interventions de Casque. Et, cerise sur le paté, ca va peut être enfin permettre à nos rédacteurs/essayeurs/pigistes bien aimés de gagner le RMI, ou presque. Mais je m'emporte peut être un peu sur ce point.... :D

----------


## Darkfire8

> oui  pour le téléchargement, pour l'activation des DRM si vous pouvez activer une version DVD cela fonctionnera aussi


Merci !

Sinon autre remarque pour Half par exemple : Moi je ne surf sur les site que par les liens "budgets", "bonnes affaires", "petits prix" etc... je pense qu'une petite catégorie de ce genre serai vraiment pas mal en plus des catégories de jeux !

----------


## El Gringo

> (...)
> je suis un peu étonné, l'idée est bonne et tant mieux si ça vous rapporte un peu d'oseille mais je trouve bizarre et un peu incompatible les deux activités : d'un coté le journalisme critique et objectif (parfois subjectif aussi mais c'est bien), de l'autre un vendeur en ligne dont l'objectif critique est de vendre des jeux, peu importe lesquels et à qui, pourvu que ça rapporte (c'est ça aussi le commerce)...


Salut, et merci pour les compliments qui m'étaient personnellement adressés, je sais.
Je ne tiens pas à te convaincre de quoi que ce soit, je tiens juste à rappeler que les testeurs n'ont rien à voir avec l'activité commerciale, si ce n'est qu'on tente de bien faire notre travail pour que le journal se vende bien. Pour nous si la boutique marche c'est cool, on sait qu'on sera payé correctement un jour, sinon on s'en branle à vrai dire. A part ça je vois pas en quoi les mecs de dlgamer pourraient faire pression sur nous, ou comment on pourrait tenter de booster les ventes. Pour faire pression sur nous faudrait que Casque nous oblige à faire de la merde et j'aimerais bien voir comment le petit rouquemoutte s'y prendrait, face à boulon et sa collection de couteaux de lancer. Il tente déjà de lui interdire les projectiles tranchants à la rédaction et ça ne marche pas, donc bon... Enfin, si on travaille à CPC c'est qu'on n'est pas des batards de vendus, et si "la direction" tente un jour de nous corrompre, je crois qu'on ne sera pas nombreux à vouloir continuer à travailler pour "elle". 
Bref ce ne sont que de belles paroles, mais notre boulot c'est de faire le mag et ceux qui doutent de notre intégrité commenceront par arrêter de l'acheter, ça sera vite vu. 




> D'ailleurs, n'acceptez plus jamais les cadeaux des vilains éditeurs ! Non mais ho


Alors pour ça tu peux te gratter mon gars. Les beaux cadeaux sont déjà rares, et on ne se sent tellement pas redevables en les acceptant qu'on ne risque pas de se priver.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> aussi dangereux que la rencontre fortuite de Nitroglycérine acidulée et d'une petite flammèche..


Donc pas trop dangereux  ::P:  
(La nitroglycérine, c'est plutôt les chocs qu'elle craint...)




> J'en ai marre de STEAM, GOG et confrères anglosaxons.


GOG est Polonais, pas Anglo-saxon.




> Sinon autre remarque pour Half par exemple : Moi je ne surf sur les site que par les liens "budgets", "bonnes affaires", "petits prix" etc... je pense qu'une petite catégorie de ce genre serai vraiment pas mal en plus des catégories de jeux !


/me agrees.

----------


## Hargn

> LOL ,  Des pressions financières   nous sommes pas les rois du monde .


Tss Tss, il vous faut un peu plus de mégalomanie dans votre approche du business môsieur dlgamer_staff sinon vous allez vous retrouver à 50 ans sans Rolex au poignet.

----------


## tb-51

Un support physique est toujours plus crédible qu'un download pur et simple....
Donne leur de la consistance quand tu veux te plaindre u prix, et tu auras plus d'écoutes...

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> boulon et sa collection de couteaux de lancer. Il tente déjà de lui interdire les projectiles tranchants à la rédaction et ça ne marche pas, donc bon...


Boulon a dit "Nulle réfèrence aux armes dans tes postes tu n'écriras"

----------


## fefe

J'ai pas vu un jeu avec moins de 7 comme note, je veux downloader du 0-1-2-3 aussi ! Pour quelques euros oui, mais pourquoi ne pas aussi offrir des bouzes infames ?

----------


## Darkfire8

Je plussoit, et je rajoute même qu'il peut y avoir pleins de jeux anciens de qualité mais pas cher qui pourrait être rajoutés... c'est peut être pour cela qu'il n'ya pas encore de catégorie "affaires" car il n'ya peut être pas encore beaucoup de jeux en dessous de 10€ !

----------


## half

Mouai ou alors on pourrai faire une boutique communiste tout a la même critique et au même pris t'en qu'on y est ...

----------


## Sk-flown

> Mouai ou alors on pourrai faire une boutique communiste tout a la même critique et au même pris t'en qu'on y est ...


Ça faciliterait ton boulot ça hein ?

Putain de hippie...

----------


## Silver

Je trouve aussi que ne pas avoir les jeux en dessous de 7 est un peu dommage, il y a par exemple des jeux qui ont été notés 5 ou 6 dans CPC et qui valent aussi le coût (voire même en dessous de 5 mais j'en doute), et encore plus s'ils ne sont pas chers.

Et puis on est passé de 16 pages de jeux à 3 pages, ça limite vachement les choix quand même non ?

Bref, il faut laisser le choix au con-sommateur ! S'il vous plaît.  :Emo:

----------


## znokiss

Yep. Je pense qu'on peut avoir un genre de léger tri éliminatoire (qui, franchement, va acheter Hulk ?), mais qu'on laisse d'autres trucs..
Mettre la barre à 5, ça ne pourrait pas le faire ?

----------


## Toxic

Ouais j'ai pas osé le dire mais un jeu à 6/10 pas trop cher ça peut être intéressant, c'est dommage d'avoir fixé la barre à 7.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je vais m'occuper de créer diverses catégories, des packs et tout pour affiner un peu le machin dés la fin du bouclage.
Genre OYJE, Hardcore, Navets Rigolo et compagnie.

----------


## znokiss

Rholala, mais c'est-y pas une idée qu'elle est bonne ça ? On dirait presque que ça pourrait venir de moi. Excellent, en tout cas.

----------


## fouizlala

Wai ben moi je ne renouvèlerais pas mon abonnement CPC.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

T'as oublié le drapeau Breton, de rigueur pour ce genre d'affirmation.

Ban!

----------


## deeeg

> Salut, et merci pour les compliments qui m'étaient personnellement adressés, je sais.
> Je ne tiens pas à te convaincre de quoi que ce soit, je tiens juste à rappeler que les testeurs n'ont rien à voir avec l'activité commerciale, si ce n'est qu'on tente de bien faire notre travail pour que le journal se vende bien. Pour nous si la boutique marche c'est cool, on sait qu'on sera payé correctement un jour, sinon on s'en branle à vrai dire. A part ça je vois pas en quoi les mecs de dlgamer pourraient faire pression sur nous, ou comment on pourrait tenter de booster les ventes. Pour faire pression sur nous faudrait que Casque nous oblige à faire de la merde et j'aimerais bien voir comment le petit rouquemoutte s'y prendrait, face à boulon et sa collection de couteaux de lancer. Il tente déjà de lui interdire les projectiles tranchants à la rédaction et ça ne marche pas, donc bon... Enfin, si on travaille à CPC c'est qu'on n'est pas des batards de vendus, et si "la direction" tente un jour de nous corrompre, je crois qu'on ne sera pas nombreux à vouloir continuer à travailler pour "elle". 
> Bref ce ne sont que de belles paroles, mais notre boulot c'est de faire le mag et ceux qui doutent de notre intégrité commenceront par arrêter de l'acheter, ça sera vite vu. 
> 
> 
> Alors pour ça tu peux te gratter mon gars. Les beaux cadeaux sont déjà rares, et on ne se sent tellement pas redevables en les acceptant qu'on ne risque pas de se priver.




Salut, oui, c'est de belles paroles mais je suis touché que tu m'ai répondu, merci. Après quelques jours de reflexion je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose à ajouter, sinon que si ça ne dois pas trop vous changer et si ça fonctionne bien, bah tant mieux pour tout le monde... (Je suis plutôt boite, et  préfèrerais un système plus libre, sur l'exemple de GoG, mais au besoin je passerais par chez vous...)

les cadeaux je les garderais sans remords aussi  ::):

----------


## jay113

Moi je trouve personnellement ce genre de service inintéressant (dans mon cas). J'ai l'impression que les prix sont quasi les même voir largement au dessus. Exemple Stalker que j'ai acheté à la fnac en magasin à 10 balles alors qu'ici on le trouve à 20 euros.

Hum comment dire, quel est l'intéret à part de ne pas avoir à se bouger les fesses ?

----------


## Graouu

Je up ce vieux sujet et demande : snif plus d'offres depuis belle lurette ?? Finit ? Ca partait bien pourtant.... Ca n'a pas eut le succés escompté ?

Merci

----------


## Darkfire8

> Je vais m'occuper de créer diverses catégories, des packs et tout pour affiner un peu le machin dés la fin du bouclage.
> Genre OYJE, Hardcore, Navets Rigolo et compagnie.


Wép comme l'a dit l'ami au dessus, ou en êtes vous?
Plusieurs bouclages et loi Hadopi sont passés depuis la dernière fois et maintenant on ne trouve même plus le liens vers la boutique !

----------

